# Dressage Freestyle to Music Thread



## PolarSkye (9 August 2012)

OK . . . if I promise not to be (too) partisan, not to be hasty in my opinions about competitors, do you fancy joining me to watch the Kur?

I have lunch (a mini ploughmans) a large glass of wine, the remote and some valium in case I get too over-excited.

P


----------



## PolarSkye (9 August 2012)

First up - Valentina Truppa for Italy on Eremo del Categno.  

P


----------



## JCWHITE (9 August 2012)

Hopefully we can enjoy the Tests and the music without too many (remarks)!!
Heres to a great afternoons viewing!


----------



## coss (9 August 2012)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/olympics/2012/live-video/p00w32gx hoping the freeview will come on at some point


----------



## Emilieu (9 August 2012)

Ooh I'm excited - this is my first experience of dressage to music! 

Your snacks are far superior to mine  I have a cup of tea and a multipack of crisp which I'm hoping not to finish!


----------



## I love my Spanish horse (9 August 2012)

i quite like this pair, always very expressive in their kur


----------



## PolarSkye (9 August 2012)

Music's fun . . . very Italian themed and bouncy . . . sort of lost the plot with changes on a curve but otherwise nice solid test.  Beautiful horse . . . out of a Weltmeyer mare.  Not sure why she chose to go into piaffe a foot in front of the boards like that but nice piaffe and a piaffe piri - very rhythmical.  

That was lovely to watch - horse looked relaxed and the partnership looked harmonious.

P


----------



## PolarSkye (9 August 2012)

78.214 . . . not a bad mark but will she suffer from going first.

P


----------



## PolarSkye (9 August 2012)

Patrick Kittel . . . .

P


----------



## Emilieu (9 August 2012)

Wish I wasn't enjoying his choice of tunes so much 
Maybe will go refresh tea...


----------



## I love my Spanish horse (9 August 2012)

I do like her horse, does a fab and very correct piaffe. properly 'sits' and not just shuffling on the spot. Here we go, lets see how btv he gets towards the end once scandic starts tiring


----------



## Amymay (9 August 2012)

Patrick's test is horrid.


----------



## I love my Spanish horse (9 August 2012)

great comment from (is it judy harvey?) about being downhill in the changes, and pulling down into them not coming up in front


----------



## Fidgety (9 August 2012)

Emilieu said:



			Wish I wasn't enjoying his choice of tunes so much 

Click to expand...

I started off thinking that but it seems to be more a case of snippets of his favourite music rather than anything put together to showcase his horse .  Not impressed but this is the most relaxed I've seen his horse.


----------



## trottingon (9 August 2012)

Am a complete dressage numpty but will add my two penneth. Thought Italians music was wush washy, not too impressed with her test for some reason. Don't want to like Kittel's but thought his music was great, horse was foot perfect to the beat, inthought it looked a good test personally


----------



## PolarSkye (9 August 2012)

Yeah, not loving this test . . . horse curling up again like on Tuesday.  There were some lovely elements but I felt they were spoiled by the tightness of the horse.  Lovely horse.

P


----------



## Emilieu (9 August 2012)

And another nice wee dig about self carriage


----------



## coss (9 August 2012)

he's ahead


----------



## ClobellsandBaubles (9 August 2012)

Did someone just say 2 in the Kur from GB I thought it was 3?


----------



## I love my Spanish horse (9 August 2012)

this one isnt on time with the music at all!


----------



## Silmarillion (9 August 2012)

For those of us watching on t'internet, it's on BBC1 at 3.20pm, apparently.

Not overly into either of the first two, so far. I'm no expert, though!


----------



## PolarSkye (9 August 2012)

Cloball said:



			Did someone just say 2 in the Kur from GB I thought it was 3?
		
Click to expand...

It is three . . . Carl, Charlotte and Laura.

P


----------



## PippiPony (9 August 2012)

It's baking hot here in Greenwich!


----------



## Amymay (9 August 2012)

Natwood said:



			this one isnt on time with the music at all!
		
Click to expand...

Agreee.  And more awful music.


----------



## PippiPony (9 August 2012)

Changes were ok


----------



## Mondy (9 August 2012)

I'm saddened by how tense Andreas Helgstrand's training has made Donnperignon. He was much more at ease and correct under Koschel. :-(

And, btw, Andreas Helgstrand isn't 'very much top of the tree' - he has not managed to educate a single horse. He buys them, breaks them down and sells them.


----------



## JFTDWS (9 August 2012)

YAY it's Rubi time!!


----------



## zefragile (9 August 2012)

Anna and Donnperignon are a really harmonious combination  their freestyle wasn't as good as their grand prix which was so relaxed in that pouring rain.


----------



## texenstar (9 August 2012)

Loving the Lusitano!


----------



## Willeeckers (9 August 2012)

Shut up mike I can't hear the music


----------



## I love my Spanish horse (9 August 2012)

ahh rubi, i love this horse. some of the riders could learn a thing or two about partnership and harmony from this combination


----------



## Mondy (9 August 2012)

JFTD said:



			YAY it's Rubi time!! 

Click to expand...

And you're back too! Double hurrah!


----------



## PippiPony (9 August 2012)

Brave with the choice of Black eyed peas from the Portuguese


----------



## Marydoll (9 August 2012)

This is breathtaking stuff, absolutely stunning, this better be marked well, i love rubi


----------



## Emilieu (9 August 2012)

This is really fun to watch


----------



## PippiPony (9 August 2012)

Love the piaffe


----------



## JFTDWS (9 August 2012)

this is breathtaking


----------



## PolarSkye (9 August 2012)

Clever, clever pony.

P


----------



## I love my Spanish horse (9 August 2012)

beautiful test all round, but his piaffe, simply breathtaking. And look how loose his curb rein is too, so natural and unforced


----------



## PolarSkye (9 August 2012)

I just love the music choice . . . suits this powerful little horse beautifully.  And how amazing that as soon as they halted the rider dropped the reins - shows he much he trusts his beautiful horse.

P


----------



## Marydoll (9 August 2012)

This wee horse makes me want to cry for all the right reasons, Goncalo, the master


----------



## Emilieu (9 August 2012)

Well I know nothing but that looked in a totally different league to me.


----------



## JFTDWS (9 August 2012)

Mondy said:



			And you're back too! Double hurrah!
		
Click to expand...

hiya, great timing, finished working JUST in time!

OMG I am so pleased not to have missed that.  They were just to DIE for.

Utterly breathtaking.


----------



## PolarSkye (9 August 2012)

I could watch that little horse all day long.

P


----------



## Hedwards (9 August 2012)

Wow! Just wow that Portuguese horse/rider combo were fantastic! Such a shame about the changes that went wrong.


----------



## JFTDWS (9 August 2012)

His piaffe work sends shivers through my soul.


77.607%

I can't imagine how PK's could have been better.  Utterly rubbish marking.


----------



## Marydoll (9 August 2012)

That mark is a bloody disgrace


----------



## Mondy (9 August 2012)

And the judging is absurd. How surprising.


----------



## JFTDWS (9 August 2012)

This rider just looks ungainly by comparison.

However, she's Victoria Max-Theurer for Austria


----------



## Fidgety (9 August 2012)

Pffft, I've obviously not got what it takes to be a dressage judge


----------



## Amymay (9 August 2012)

Mondy said:



			And the judging is absurd. How surprising.
		
Click to expand...

Indeed


----------



## PolarSkye (9 August 2012)

How the flip did that beautiful horse and rider combination score less than Kittel?

Oh . . . look . . . I'm being partisan.

P


----------



## coss (9 August 2012)

its on freeview 301 now


----------



## JFTDWS (9 August 2012)

"I'm sorry about that, my fault entirely I'd just had a drink of water".  Thanks for sharing, MT!


----------



## I love my Spanish horse (9 August 2012)

3rd place, thats takes the bloody p*ss


----------



## Marydoll (9 August 2012)

I dont care who's marking they need to be looking at refreshing their skills, and possibly re learning what classical  dressage is about


----------



## Crazydancer (9 August 2012)

Rubi Rubi Rubi RUBBBIIIIIIIIIIIII!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

That is all.


----------



## Emilieu (9 August 2012)

Ha ha, MT and his water chat. What a buffoon


----------



## JFTDWS (9 August 2012)

This test is leaving me cold.

Bloody judges.


----------



## Mondy (9 August 2012)

And isn't it, erm, 'interesting' that when the Judging Supervisory Panel alters Kittel's score, then it is for the better? How?!

I feel berserker urges and it is so early in the day.


----------



## Marydoll (9 August 2012)

Crazydancer said:



			Rubi Rubi Rubi RUBBBIIIIIIIIIIIII!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

That is all. 



Click to expand...


----------



## Hedwards (9 August 2012)

While I agree with the sentiment that the Portuguese test felt like the best yet, he did have mistakes, kittle didn't, that said still feel like he should have had a better mark then 77.607...


----------



## Amymay (9 August 2012)

Sorry, I know we're only a few horses in - but the music is bloody dire.

It's the Olympics for gawd's sake!!!!!


----------



## MotherOfChickens (9 August 2012)

they was robbed 

well done Rubi and Goncalo, that was an awesome freestyle.


----------



## ChiffChaff (9 August 2012)

More Phil Collins LOL! Lots of 80s soft rock fans in the dressage world clearly!! x


----------



## ClobellsandBaubles (9 August 2012)

Currently having a debate with my old music teacher about why the freestyle is not as boring as you might think and losing  I just struggle to see how someone with an interest in music can't appreciate the choreography and performance  Oh well he does like football after all (lost cause).


----------



## PolarSkye (9 August 2012)

Mondy said:



			And isn't it, erm, 'interesting' that when the Judging Supervisory Panel alters Kittel's score, then it is for the better? How?!

I feel berserker urges and it is so early in the day.
		
Click to expand...

Agree . . . and this test is boring me . . . and I have to go now - a friend needs me.  Send collective HHO vibes to the judges to wake up and see the light before Fuego - and especially before Carl, Charlotte and Laura.

Laters peeps.

P


----------



## madmav (9 August 2012)

Wish they'd stop choosing ruddy Phil Collins....


----------



## Madcow (9 August 2012)

Is Judy Harvey's commentry driving anyone else bonkers? I can barely hear the music, her comments after would be great, but quiet during the tests.


----------



## Amymay (9 August 2012)

Cloball said:



			Currently having a debate with my old music teacher about why the freestyle is not as boring as you might think and losing  I just *struggle to see how someone with an interest in music can't appreciate the choreography and performance*  Oh well he does like football after all (lost cause).
		
Click to expand...

You're loosing - because the music is sooooo awful!!!!!


----------



## Mondy (9 August 2012)

Hedwards said:



			While I agree with the sentiment that the Portuguese test felt like the best yet, he did have mistakes, kittle didn't, that said still feel like he should have had a better mark then 77.607...
		
Click to expand...

Kittels' horse was on the forehand all the way through and behind the vertical. He should - technically - have been deducted two marks for every movement.

Small mistakes should gain a lead over wrong way of going - but, hey, superprix. Logic is extinct.


----------



## texenstar (9 August 2012)

Does anyone know of any other non-warmblood horses in today's dressage?


----------



## zefragile (9 August 2012)

Fuego


----------



## Jo C (9 August 2012)

I really like Judy's commentary personally


----------



## Crazydancer (9 August 2012)

coss said:



			its on freeview 301 now
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, I felt I was a bit behind everyone else there......


----------



## kirstys 1 (9 August 2012)

amymay said:



			Sorry, I know we're only a few horses in - but the music is bloody dire.

It's the Olympics for gawd's sake!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

I know - I hate Genesis!


----------



## JFTDWS (9 August 2012)

Vilhelmson Silfven and Don Auriello next in for Sweden


----------



## Toast (9 August 2012)

Oh god im here im here, ive been ill in bed... who's next?


----------



## Nicnac (9 August 2012)

Stoopid question - are all scores back to zero now and individual medals just based on the Kur?  (sorry at work & just logged on for a quick check up on what's ahappening)


----------



## Fidgety (9 August 2012)

madmav said:



			Wish they'd stop choosing ruddy Phil Collins....
		
Click to expand...

Me too!


----------



## JFTDWS (9 August 2012)

bloody absurd, that test had nothing and got 78.928% - it was boring, lacking inspiration and many technica faults.


----------



## zefragile (9 August 2012)

*Schedule/scores/results*


----------



## Emilieu (9 August 2012)

I'm so confused. I thought that was boring


----------



## Hedwards (9 August 2012)

Let's be honest though, should kittle be competing at all...  anyway I digress, the Portuguese fella was robbed! Not been very inspired by any of the other tests yet...


----------



## zefragile (9 August 2012)

Nicnac said:



			Stoopid question - are all scores back to zero now and individual medals just based on the Kur?  (sorry at work & just logged on for a quick check up on what's ahappening)
		
Click to expand...

Yes


----------



## JFTDWS (9 August 2012)

JFTD said:



			Vilhelmson Silfven and Don Auriello next in for Sweden
		
Click to expand...

toast ^


----------



## Nicnac (9 August 2012)

Thank you


----------



## JFTDWS (9 August 2012)

another tense, joyless horse...


----------



## Crazydancer (9 August 2012)

OK, I think I've worked out the problem with the judges strange marking here..... the judges are all tone deaf and would dance with 2 left feet and no sense of rythm..... although the riders choice of music isn't helping on the whole......


----------



## Amymay (9 August 2012)

More durge.

Turning off - can't stand it!


----------



## I love my Spanish horse (9 August 2012)

Mondy said:



			Kittels' horse was on the forehand all the way through and behind the vertical. He should - technically - have been deducted two marks for every movement.

Small mistakes should gain a lead over wrong way of going - but, hey, superprix. Logic is extinct.
		
Click to expand...

agreed, scandic was very downhill especially through the canter work, he should have got less for artistic marks as well as rubi's test was far more difficult technically. 
Also valentino truppa made a mistkea and is ahead of rubi, the judges need to pull theyir fingers out and look at correct, effortless work and harmony between horse and rider. God knows what theyre basing the marks on esp as theyve just increased patrick kittel's score


----------



## Bills (9 August 2012)

Really don't like this music!!


----------



## I love my Spanish horse (9 August 2012)

wheres the mute button!


----------



## zefragile (9 August 2012)

I'm not even going to bother commenting on the music because I quite liked Laura B's old music which everyone apparently hated, so obviously I have bad taste 
Anyway I quite like this horse, lots of potential there. And HORROR I like Scandic, bouncy little ball.


----------



## JFTDWS (9 August 2012)

I haven't seen Kittel's test but I have seen his previous efforts and unless there's been some amazing reincarnation of them as a dressage pair, there is no way on earth he should be ahead of Rubi & GC, their small mistake regardless.  

The last horse who is now in the lead also made SEVERAL mistakes and performed a dull, joyless test, with none of the beauty or perfection of GC&Rubi's.

Not amused.


----------



## ClobellsandBaubles (9 August 2012)

Would really like it if someone choice some really different music.... maybe some could get a dj  or am I being to OTT


----------



## Marydoll (9 August 2012)

Im still reeling at Rubis score, what a crock !!


----------



## Fidgety (9 August 2012)

Teed off, I've looked forwards to this day for so long


----------



## JFTDWS (9 August 2012)

Swedish rider just finished, apparently she's a woman, I thought she was a man from her photo on the Olympics website


----------



## I love my Spanish horse (9 August 2012)

she finished about half an hour before the music


----------



## Marydoll (9 August 2012)

JFTD said:



			I haven't seen Kittel's test but I have seen his previous efforts and unless there's been some amazing reincarnation of them as a dressage pair, there is no way on earth he should be ahead of Rubi & GC, their small mistake regardless.  

The last horse who is now in the lead also made SEVERAL mistakes and performed a dull, joyless test, with none of the beauty or perfection of GC&Rubi's.

Not amused.
		
Click to expand...

Agree its peed me off no end


----------



## JFTDWS (9 August 2012)

Steffen Peters and Ravel next for the US.


----------



## JFTDWS (9 August 2012)

79.268% for the rubbish, mistake-ridden test of the Swede just finished.  New leader.

Utterly absurd.


----------



## I love my Spanish horse (9 August 2012)

zefragile said:



			I'm not even going to bother commenting on the music because I quite liked Laura B's old music which everyone apparently hated, so obviously I have bad taste 
Anyway I quite like this horse, lots of potential there. And HORROR I like Scandic, bouncy little ball.[/QU

I love scandic dont get me wrong, he has lovely expressive paces. I just dont like the way he's trained which unfortuantly inhibits his natural ability, shame really.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## ChiffChaff (9 August 2012)

JFTD said:



			Swedish rider just finished, apparently she's a woman, I thought she was a man from her photo on the Olympics website
		
Click to expand...

Haha! Harsh, but I take your point. I LOVE those photos. Looking at them is one of my favourite hobbies! Lucinda Fredericks is my favourite thus far


----------



## Caol Ila (9 August 2012)

I'm wondering what the judges are smoking.

How is Rubi one of the lowest scoring tests thus far and this last one the highest?  She made several transitions out of time with the music, the whole routine was a bit rambling and uninspiring, and I thought the horse could have used a ton more engagement behind.


----------



## Renvers (9 August 2012)

madmav said:



			Wish they'd stop choosing ruddy Phil Collins....
		
Click to expand...

Am watching from office and so have to have it on mute - sounds like I am not missing much.

Freak eavesdropping yesterday in office led me to chat to a non-horsey woman who is at Greenwich today - free tickets won through our work allocation (they are a sponsor). Here's me saying how lovely it is and how great to say horse working to music... if it is Phil Collins I am going to look bl@@@y stupid


----------



## zefragile (9 August 2012)

JFTD said:



			79.268% for the rubbish, mistake-ridden test of the Swede just finished.  New leader.

Utterly absurd.
		
Click to expand...

It wasn't rubbish  That was a lovely lovely horse doing a good test.
Just because your favourite combination was underscored doesn't mean that everyone else is crap!


----------



## Feathered (9 August 2012)

A little light relief during the break... Here's my cat entranced by the dancing GGs  







I have to go out for my mums birthday dinner now, hopefully will be dashing back in time for Laura B. Eeeeeek!

Go Team GB!!


----------



## kirstys 1 (9 August 2012)

Natwood said:





zefragile said:



			I'm not even going to bother commenting on the music because I quite liked Laura B's old music which everyone apparently hated, so obviously I have bad taste 
Anyway I quite like this horse, lots of potential there. And HORROR I like Scandic, bouncy little ball.[/QU

I love scandic dont get me wrong, he has lovely expressive paces. I just dont like the way he's trained which unfortuantly inhibits his natural ability, shame really.
		
Click to expand...

I love him too - I think he should come and live with me!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## JFTDWS (9 August 2012)

zefragile said:



			It wasn't rubbish  That was a lovely lovely horse doing a good test.
		
Click to expand...

Not in my opinion - it was tense, fraught and there were numerous mistakes.  Just because you disagree doesn't invalid *my* opinion.


----------



## Daffodil (9 August 2012)

I'll probably get myself thrown off HHO but I liked Patrick Kittell's test.   Music was good, suited the horse who performed in harmony with it.


----------



## ClobellsandBaubles (9 August 2012)

Lets just hope Carl Charlotte and Laura can put a smile back on your faces  ooo Fuego as well! Shame I have to go make old people run on treadmills


----------



## Madcow (9 August 2012)

In this gap would be nice for the commentators to re run some of the movements and explain the technicalities...instead we get to view an empty arena.Very disappointing :-(


----------



## zefragile (9 August 2012)

Daffodil said:



			I'll probably get myself thrown off HHO but I liked Patrick Kittell's test.   Music was good, suited the horse who performed in harmony with it.
		
Click to expand...

I liked it too! Preferred their old Depeche Mode kur but I still enjoyed this one.


----------



## Jenni_ (9 August 2012)

Sounds like I'm not missing much.

I hope Carl chooses something up beat and punchy, and shows of Uthopia's extended trot A LOT.

Tried to wrestle remote control for the works TV in the Bistro at lunch but the polish cashier told me in his broken English that people wanted to watch the kickboxing.

No they don't... who wants to watch female Jackie Chan wannabees spin in circles? They're just violent ballerinas


----------



## Amymay (9 August 2012)

Daffodil said:



			I'll probably get myself thrown off HHO but I liked Patrick Kittell's test.   Music was good, suited the horse who performed in harmony with it.
		
Click to expand...

God, it was awful


----------



## JFTDWS (9 August 2012)

Madcow said:



			In this gap would be nice for the commentators to re run some of the movements and explain the technicalities...instead we get to view an empty arena.Very disappointing :-(
		
Click to expand...

They do sometimes.  Don't know why they don't others.


----------



## Bernster (9 August 2012)

Maybe they're on their loo/lunch break


----------



## I love my Spanish horse (9 August 2012)

JFTD said:



			They do sometimes.  Don't know why they don't others.
		
Click to expand...

Probably a political decision from the fei, dont want to catch a slowmo or close up of a blue tongue. Wouldnt look good from the public eye point of view


----------



## Mondy (9 August 2012)

Mike Tucker forgot to mention that Minderhoud and Gal had as good as ruined Ravel with their Rollkur before Peters spent years rebuilding him as a horse...


----------



## JFTDWS (9 August 2012)

Natwood said:



			Probably a political decision from the fei, dont want to catch a slowmo or close up of a blue tongue. Wouldnt look good from the public eye point of view

Click to expand...

They could show us the entire of Rubi's test without any risk of that 


Oh lord Avatar music now :/


Just for balance, this test is much nicer than the last few.  How low will the judges score it, I wonder?


----------



## Bernster (9 August 2012)

Yuk to the music !


----------



## I love my Spanish horse (9 August 2012)

JFTD said:



			They could show us the entire of Rubi's test without any risk of that 


Oh lord Avatar music now :/
		
Click to expand...

 Very true, i could watch that all day long  

I know, nice test but the music, urggh


----------



## zefragile (9 August 2012)

Steffen Peters always rides a brave high-difficulty test! I adore Ravel.


----------



## zefragile (9 August 2012)

Wow, difficult series of transitions. Well done.


----------



## Renvers (9 August 2012)

no clue what music it is and if it enhances performance, but I like Steffan Peters test


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (9 August 2012)

Renvers said:



			no clue what music it is and if it enhances performance, but I like Steffan Peters test
		
Click to expand...

liking Ravel's test, shame about the bobbles like in the extended trot


----------



## redcascade (9 August 2012)

I really like the Avatar music with Steffen's test  Wow!


----------



## I love my Spanish horse (9 August 2012)

Renvers said:



			no clue what music it is and if it enhances performance, but I like Steffan Peters test
		
Click to expand...

Its the avatar thememusic, and no i dont think it does. theres hardly any change for the different movements, collected and extended work. Its just all ahhhhhaahhhhhahhhhhahhhhhh laaallalaaaaaaa


----------



## JFTDWS (9 August 2012)

Natwood said:



			I know, nice test but the music, urggh
		
Click to expand...

Exactly - very nice test (despite a few blips) - but music


----------



## Bernster (9 August 2012)

Am new to the kur - am liking the one handed riding from Steffan !


----------



## PippiPony (9 August 2012)

Nice test by Steffen.  Shame about the mistakes.


----------



## Madcow (9 August 2012)

Steffen Peters is such a lovely rider.


----------



## JFTDWS (9 August 2012)

Edward Gal next with Undercover.


77.428% for Steffen.  Bizarre.


----------



## madmav (9 August 2012)

I liked Steffen Peter's test. Emotive music, a one-handed passage - wow. But lost marks for a couple of mistakes. Shame.


----------



## Louise_88 (9 August 2012)

I liked Patriks Music and test - the horse didn't work anywhere near as over bent as he was in his other tests so much improved plus i love scandic. Really liked Rubi test and feel it deserved more. Love Ravel and Steffen but there were quite a lot of errors.


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (9 August 2012)

JFTD said:



			Edward Gal next with Undercover.


77.428% for Steffen.  Bizarre.
		
Click to expand...

Lovely test overall, but he did have a couple of very obvious mistakes


----------



## JFTDWS (9 August 2012)

Malibu_Stacy said:



			Lovely test overall, but he did have a couple of very obvious mistakes
		
Click to expand...

I would agree if the Swede before the break hadn't had 79% with similar mistakes and less "niceness" in between.


----------



## Mondy (9 August 2012)

So, the two best riders so far score some of the lowest marks...

Mike Tucker is obsessed with Totilas, isn't he? I wish he would stop gushing like a pre-teen fanatic.


----------



## Renvers (9 August 2012)

JFTD said:



			Edward Gal next with Undercover.
		
Click to expand...

What music does Gal have? I can sing-a-long in my head


----------



## JFTDWS (9 August 2012)

Could Gal's horse look any more tense through it's neck


----------



## Toast (9 August 2012)

Was so looking forward to today but i have to say im quite disappointed. The judges must be on crack im sure :S


----------



## zefragile (9 August 2012)

JFTD said:



			I would agree if the Swede before the break hadn't had 79% with similar mistakes and less "niceness" in between.
		
Click to expand...

Steffen's choreography had a high degree of difficulty. If it isn't executed perfectly the mark is likely to be pulled down a lot more.


----------



## JFTDWS (9 August 2012)

Renvers said:



			What music does Gal have? I can sing-a-long in my head 

Click to expand...

No singalong at all, don't recognise it and didn't hear them say


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (9 August 2012)

was just thinking that, particularly compared to how open and relaxed Ravel was


----------



## Mondy (9 August 2012)

How can it be a 'wonderful extended trot' when there is not even a single hoof's overtrack? 

And if you need to break from the front when you reach Grand Prix level then alarm bells should be chiming quite loudly, methinks.

So, in the extended walk - which should show several hooves' overtrack - Undercover almost manages to reach the front-leg mark with the hindleg. Tight back, perhaps?


----------



## JFTDWS (9 August 2012)

zefragile said:



			Steffen's choreography had a high degree of difficulty. If it isn't executed perfectly the mark is likely to be pulled down a lot more.
		
Click to expand...

So a safe, but rather poor test, with mistakes is marked higher than an ambitious test with similar mistakes but performed better in between?  No I really don't feel that's a reason, there's no logic there.


----------



## Marydoll (9 August 2012)

Sorry Edward but your horse at times is quite btv and looks tense to me


----------



## wellsat (9 August 2012)

That didn't do anything for me. Bland


----------



## Hedwards (9 August 2012)

That felt very tense and looked very behind the vert particularly in the changes...


----------



## I love my Spanish horse (9 August 2012)

marydoll said:



			Sorry Edward but your horse at times is quite btv and looks tense to me
		
Click to expand...

Very tense and tight through the neck, although inexperienced horse and gal hasnt had him long so lots of potential for the future, depending on how he trains him of course


----------



## Mondy (9 August 2012)

The rules for freestyle specify that the music should correlate to the rhythm and footfall of the horse - Edward Gal does what he did with Totilas, using bland la-la music which doesn't do anything of the sort. Now stand by for ridiculous marks...


----------



## redcascade (9 August 2012)

Didn't like that at all, thought he rode very strong from the hand and the horse was btv a lot!


----------



## Louise_88 (9 August 2012)

Love Gal - master rider IMO.


----------



## 4x4 (9 August 2012)

The crowd liked it!


----------



## JFTDWS (9 August 2012)

Zu-sayn Wittgenstein for Denmark with Digby.

Like the music at least, it's less dirgey than recent riders.


----------



## I love my Spanish horse (9 August 2012)

80% odd, you cannot be serious!!


----------



## angelish (9 August 2012)

well i enjoyed edd's test 

it's nice to see him back at the top level with another lovely horse


----------



## JCWHITE (9 August 2012)

Digby, at last, decent music!!


----------



## JFTDWS (9 August 2012)

Natwood said:



			80% odd, you cannot be serious!!
		
Click to expand...

So many levels on which I am unsurprised


----------



## wellsat (9 August 2012)

Can't we have some slightly more interesting music? Not struck on this one.


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (9 August 2012)

I love that this horse is called Digby 

test going nicely too


----------



## Renvers (9 August 2012)

Malibu_Stacy said:



			I love that this horse is called Digby 

test going nicely too
		
Click to expand...

what's music ?


----------



## Emilieu (9 August 2012)

Ooh I like this one.

Prob means its rotten if my taste so far means anything


----------



## trottingon (9 August 2012)

Didn't understand any correlation between Edward Gal's test and the music, was completely wishywashy again! Thought the music needed some semblance of a beat or a rhythm in order for it to match the footfalls of the horse????


----------



## ChiffChaff (9 August 2012)

I thought Edward's music was DULL, and therefore the test DULL (  )

This isn't setting my world on fire either, but isn't bad. I want fire and brimstone! Rousing beats! Or pop songs to modernise the sport. Rubi should be winning based on all of the above 

(I am hugely uneducated about this btw...)


----------



## 4x4 (9 August 2012)

Like Judy's remark to MT about her father playing the music!


----------



## JFTDWS (9 August 2012)

Renvers said:



			what's music ?
		
Click to expand...

glenn miller?  according to comms.


----------



## Caol Ila (9 August 2012)

Don't like her music.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (9 August 2012)

ChiffChaff said:



			I thought Edward's music was DULL, and therefore the test DULL (  )

This isn't setting my world on fire either, but isn't bad. I want fire and brimstone! Rousing beats! Or pop songs to modernise the sport. Rubi should be winning based on all of the above 

(I am hugely uneducated about this btw...)
		
Click to expand...


wait for Fuego


----------



## trottingon (9 August 2012)

See this music at least has some thought behind it!!!!


----------



## claracanter (9 August 2012)

' But doesn't the music frighten the horses'
Bless my teenage son!


----------



## wellsat (9 August 2012)

One of the best tests I ever saw was at last year's nationals ridden to Muse. Makes the sport much more accessible to the general public.


----------



## vallin (9 August 2012)

peteralfred said:



			wait for Fuego 

Click to expand...

ditto this


----------



## 4x4 (9 August 2012)

At least they  knew who she was this time!


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (9 August 2012)

peteralfred said:



			wait for Fuego 

Click to expand...

and Valegro - I suspect Charlotte's music will go down *very* well with the crowd


----------



## JFTDWS (9 August 2012)

Anky and Salinero up next.


----------



## Mondy (9 August 2012)

trottingon said:



			Didn't understand any correlation between Edward Gal's test and the music, was completely wishywashy again! Thought the music needed some semblance of a beat or a rhythm in order for it to match the footfalls of the horse????
		
Click to expand...

Yes, that is what it says in the rules, but the Olympic judges don't seem to care very much about them...


----------



## JFTDWS (9 August 2012)

79.018% for Wittgenstein

*voms* at MT talking about "Anky's Army"


----------



## I love my Spanish horse (9 August 2012)

manky van gruesome next, cant wait for that! :s


----------



## Marydoll (9 August 2012)

How the ******* was that last test better than Rubi 
I am really struggling with the bizzarre marking in this


----------



## redcascade (9 August 2012)

Thought Nathalie's test was much nicer than Edward's......


----------



## wellsat (9 August 2012)

More interesting music


----------



## ChiffChaff (9 August 2012)

wellsat said:



			One of the best tests I ever saw was at last year's nationals ridden to Muse. Makes the sport much more accessible to the general public.
		
Click to expand...

I have a sneaky feeling that an acquaintance of mine who rides in the paralympics might have a little Muse in her freestyle...


----------



## 4x4 (9 August 2012)

Does Anky practice rollkur?


----------



## JFTDWS (9 August 2012)

Speak for yourself, JH.  I have personally neither been waiting on tenterhooks for news of her music, nor see Anky as "the greatest rider to music ever"


----------



## I love my Spanish horse (9 August 2012)

4x4 said:



			Does Anky practice rollkur?
		
Click to expand...

I think she started it


----------



## Toast (9 August 2012)

4x4 said:



			Does Anky practice rollkur?
		
Click to expand...

Yes she does


----------



## JFTDWS (9 August 2012)

4x4 said:



			Does Anky practice rollkur?
		
Click to expand...

Queen Rollkur the First


----------



## 4x4 (9 August 2012)

Oh dear just Googled it and she does!!!


----------



## SusannaF (9 August 2012)

Her hands................

I sort of lost interest when Rubi didn't score nine bajillion points.


----------



## Toast (9 August 2012)

At least she hasnt put her own vile vocals over the music this time..


----------



## 4x4 (9 August 2012)

Just had convo with OH who said re rollkur 'they wouldn't do i if the horses didn't like it!' dur!


----------



## wellsat (9 August 2012)

SusannaF said:



			Her hands................

I sort of lost interest when Rubi didn't score nine bajillion points.
		
Click to expand...

Don't forget Fuego is on in a minute!


----------



## Renvers (9 August 2012)

JFTD said:



			glenn miller?  according to comms.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks - can imagine that being good match for that test


----------



## ChiffChaff (9 August 2012)

Toast said:



			At least she hasnt put her own vile vocals over the music this time..
		
Click to expand...

WHAT? Really? How egotistical can you get!


----------



## JFTDWS (9 August 2012)

Toast said:



			At least she hasnt put her own vile vocals over the music this time..
		
Click to expand...

more *vomming* at the thought of that


----------



## Marydoll (9 August 2012)

Toast said:



			At least she hasnt put her own vile vocals over the music this time..
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Madcow (9 August 2012)

Not liking Anky's tinkley music


----------



## JFTDWS (9 August 2012)

sorry did MT just say "She is riding for her life"?  Are we really going to kill her if she doesn't win?


----------



## Emilieu (9 August 2012)

Wonder if the people who were on tenderhooks waiting on the music has the same trouble as me keeping their eyes open while it was playing??


----------



## wellsat (9 August 2012)

He really is a bit in love with her isn't he?!


----------



## wellsat (9 August 2012)

JFTD said:



			sorry did MT just say "She is riding for her life"?  Are we really going to kill her if she doesn't win? 

Click to expand...


----------



## SusannaF (9 August 2012)

wellsat said:



			Don't forget Fuego is on in a minute!

Click to expand...

Thank God.

I need someone to put Rubi's test on YouTube so I can watch it on repeat.


Isn't there a stud in the UK where they are breeding Luso/Warmblood crosses for dressage?


----------



## JFTDWS (9 August 2012)

Emilieu said:



			Wonder if the people who were on tenderhooks waiting on the music has the same trouble as me keeping their eyes open while it was playing??
		
Click to expand...

*yawns* sorry did I miss something?


----------



## barbaraNcolin (9 August 2012)

I hope he has enough gushing left in him for when our riders come on...!


----------



## JFTDWS (9 August 2012)

Munoz Diaz next and the lovely Fuego up next.  much love for this pair too


----------



## BeesKnees (9 August 2012)

Wow Anky.......how to make dressage look heavy, plodding and awful. 

Whaaat 82%!!!!!


----------



## Emilieu (9 August 2012)

Wake up JFTD - Fuego's coming!


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (9 August 2012)

barbaraNcolin said:



			I hope he has enough gushing left in him for when our riders come on...!
		
Click to expand...

He can gush for Fuego though - now thats a horse worth gushing about!


----------



## trottingon (9 August 2012)

Our lot have just got to beat these!!!!!


----------



## Toast (9 August 2012)

Yeahh! Cant remember what test or comp it was she did that in but it was all Laaa dee daaahhh with the music.


----------



## SusannaF (9 August 2012)

JFTD said:



			sorry did MT just say "She is riding for her life"?  Are we really going to kill her if she doesn't win? 

Click to expand...

She was quoted somewhere on her bronze and (if it wasn't journalistic tampering) to mention that her horse was 18. As in, that was why he wasn't so great now.

I think they're only just getting going at the Spanish Riding School at that age.


----------



## 4x4 (9 August 2012)

Aaah what have we here a nice Andalucian?


----------



## kirstys 1 (9 August 2012)

Love this horse!


----------



## Toast (9 August 2012)

Fuego!!!


----------



## JFTDWS (9 August 2012)

Emilieu said:



			Wake up JFTD - Fuego's coming!
		
Click to expand...

I'm up, I'm up! 

oh look, it's maximus!


----------



## Marydoll (9 August 2012)

Aye your right Mike theyve done so much for dressage over the years, the main perepetrators of rollkur  im sure dressage couldve done without that contribution.
Anyway, here comes fuego


----------



## 4x4 (9 August 2012)

Tapas...


----------



## Marydoll (9 August 2012)

Stunning


----------



## JFTDWS (9 August 2012)

Love the canon-like beats during piaffe - just lovely!


----------



## Emilieu (9 August 2012)

gosh that looks fun


----------



## 4x4 (9 August 2012)

Think Judy was a bit gob smacked at first!!!


----------



## Mondy (9 August 2012)

SusannaF said:



			Her hands................

I sort of lost interest when Rubi didn't score nine bajillion points.
		
Click to expand...

Me too.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (9 August 2012)

SusannaF said:



			Thank God.

I need someone to put Rubi's test on YouTube so I can watch it on repeat.


Isn't there a stud in the UK where they are breeding Luso/Warmblood crosses for dressage?
		
Click to expand...

why not get a pure luso? afraid the WB x luso is a cross I don't understand. want a WB, get a WB, want a luso, get a luso. why cross something so different movement wise when that cross probably exists elsewhere?


----------



## Marydoll (9 August 2012)

This deserves a good mark, id take this correct claassical horse over a flashy warmblood any day


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (9 August 2012)

marydoll said:



			This deserves a good mark, id take this correct claassical horse over a flashy warmblood any day
		
Click to expand...

Love Fuego's music, particularly the canter parts, its just so cheerful and full of joy - suts him down to the ground


----------



## 4x4 (9 August 2012)

righton martydoll


----------



## Merrymoles (9 August 2012)

Fuego looks soft and light - lovely


----------



## JFTDWS (9 August 2012)

one handed one times...  omg...


----------



## Marydoll (9 August 2012)

One handed one times


----------



## 4x4 (9 August 2012)

And he patted it!


----------



## MotherOfChickens (9 August 2012)

fabulous!


----------



## ChiffChaff (9 August 2012)

THAT was more like it! Much more rousing.


----------



## Renvers (9 August 2012)

loving fuego - even without music to listen to his test is exciting!


----------



## Madcow (9 August 2012)

If there is any justice Fuego must go above Anky!


----------



## 4x4 (9 August 2012)

What a nice man.


----------



## Marydoll (9 August 2012)

Eat your heart  out Anky, that is beautiful classical riding by a master,


----------



## I love my Spanish horse (9 August 2012)

this horse gives me goosebumps every time


----------



## Fidgety (9 August 2012)

THAT'S how it should be done!


----------



## JFTDWS (9 August 2012)

For me, this was in another league.


----------



## madmav (9 August 2012)

I blooming loved that Spanish test, and one-handed, one stride flying changes! What a gorgeous little mover.


----------



## wellsat (9 August 2012)

That is what it should look like. Fuego was just dancing, those one times on the centre line were just stunning.


----------



## claracanter (9 August 2012)

love Fuego, one handed one times made me cry. beautiful and love how he pats him.


----------



## Emilieu (9 August 2012)

Loved the wee pat after the one times  all fuzzy inside.
Beautiful x


----------



## JFTDWS (9 August 2012)

marydoll said:



			Eat your heart  out Anky, that is beautiful classical riding by a master,
		
Click to expand...

complete master, yes.


----------



## 4x4 (9 August 2012)

JH said ' see how still his hands are on the reins they are ridden from seat and rein aids'  REALLY?


----------



## kirstys 1 (9 August 2012)

Think I've got something in my eye . . . . . .


----------



## Willeeckers (9 August 2012)

79% - travisty


----------



## Toast (9 August 2012)

WHAT?!


----------



## madmav (9 August 2012)

stupid judges...


----------



## claracanter (9 August 2012)

Why is he only third? Do judges not like that look? I think it's stunning


----------



## 4x4 (9 August 2012)

Is dressage they same as showing 'it's not what you know it's who you know?'  He was WAY better


----------



## JFTDWS (9 August 2012)

Kristina Sprehe now for the Germans.


----------



## Emilieu (9 August 2012)

What a p take


----------



## I love my Spanish horse (9 August 2012)

kirstys 1 said:



			Think I've got something in my eye . . . . . .
		
Click to expand...

me too


----------



## kirstys 1 (9 August 2012)

Toast said:



			WHAT?!
		
Click to expand...

I KNOW!!


----------



## christine48 (9 August 2012)

I think the judges have marked both the Spanish horses harshly!


----------



## vallin (9 August 2012)

Fabulous test, horse wins for me, but I can see why he didn't score top. Fuego can do a far better test than that, just not 100% relaxed to my eye.


----------



## JFTDWS (9 August 2012)

Absurd, really, Fuego's test was by far the best of the day.


----------



## Caol Ila (9 August 2012)

:-(  Come on judges, gi' us a break, as they say here.


----------



## Hedwards (9 August 2012)

Can't believe the score for Fuego...


----------



## SusannaF (9 August 2012)

We need a breakaway dressage league. Sod the FEI.

I also want to see a split screen of Carl and Anky performing the first test.


----------



## Mondy (9 August 2012)

4x4 said:



			Is dressage they same as showing 'it's not what you know it's who you know?'  He was WAY better
		
Click to expand...

If that is how showing works, then yes. This is why I have some sympathy with those who argue it is too subjective to warrant its spot as an Olympic sport.


----------



## Marydoll (9 August 2012)

Wtf are these judges looking at, the marking is deplorable the horses who are correct and classically ridden are being penalised, when they are clearly head and shoulders above many placed before them


----------



## Emilieu (9 August 2012)

Slightly concerned I'm going to start referring to myself as '31 year old Emma' after listening to MT for two solid weeks.


----------



## I love my Spanish horse (9 August 2012)

i thought the marking was quite fair in the gp and special, but this is just a complete joke


----------



## redcascade (9 August 2012)

vallin said:



			Fabulous test, horse wins for me, but I can see why he didn't score top. Fuego can do a far better test than that, just not 100% relaxed to my eye.
		
Click to expand...

This, thought he was overbent at times but really lovely horse and rider


----------



## JFTDWS (9 August 2012)

SusannaF said:



			We need a breakaway dressage league. Sod the FEI.
		
Click to expand...

If the CRC held championships at this level...


----------



## Willeeckers (9 August 2012)

Sadly yes 4x4, in favour of those sat on WB's not the iberian horses


----------



## Hedwards (9 August 2012)

At least the music in this one is slightly better...


----------



## wellsat (9 August 2012)

SusannaF said:



			We need a breakaway dressage league. Sod the FEI.
		
Click to expand...

Good idea. Which horse actually looked like it was enjoying its job?


----------



## 4x4 (9 August 2012)

Well what do we know after all?  We are mere spectators.


----------



## SusannaF (9 August 2012)

Is it just me (totally understandable) or is Desperado struggling a bit?


----------



## Louise_88 (9 August 2012)

Fuego got a brilliant artistic mark - which he rightly deserved but they weren't as smooth as they can be and that showed in the final score. Loved the one times!


----------



## 4x4 (9 August 2012)

Judy just said she's going better than she did in the Grand Prix special. Really?


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (9 August 2012)

SusannaF said:



			Is it just me (totally understandable) or is Desperado struggling a bit?
		
Click to expand...

not just you, I thought his first piaffe looked particularly scrappy


----------



## Mondy (9 August 2012)

wellsat said:



			Good idea. Which horse actually looked like it was enjoying its job?
		
Click to expand...

Ravel and Rubi.


----------



## kirstys 1 (9 August 2012)

Malibu_Stacy said:



			not just you, I thought his first piaffe looked particularly scrappy
		
Click to expand...

Me too!


----------



## JFTDWS (9 August 2012)

I don't like Desperados's piaffe / passage style.  It looks sticky and unbalanced to me.


----------



## Louise_88 (9 August 2012)

I think to be honest that most of these horses look like there enjoying themselves.


----------



## wellsat (9 August 2012)

Tell me that isn't going to beat Fuego? No passion in that routine.


----------



## JFTDWS (9 August 2012)

Langehanenberg and Damon Hill up next.


----------



## Caol Ila (9 August 2012)

He looks on the forehand in the canter pirouettes.


----------



## Brontie (9 August 2012)

The commentators are driving me insane! Absolutely pointless broadcasting dressage to music if you're going to talk all over it!


----------



## Willeeckers (9 August 2012)

Agreed it all just looks a little hassled and pushed


----------



## longtalltilly (9 August 2012)

It's beautiful but is it just me that watches wondering if the rider practices roulker (sp?)


----------



## Madcow (9 August 2012)

Brontie, I so agree with you.It's driving me mad too!


----------



## Louise_88 (9 August 2012)

Personally that test did not deserve that score!


----------



## JFTDWS (9 August 2012)

81.375%  for Sprehe


----------



## 4x4 (9 August 2012)

Why did she get over 80?


----------



## redcascade (9 August 2012)

I really liked that, still don't understand why Anky got such a high score....


----------



## Madcow (9 August 2012)

How the heck did that get a score that high? Perhaps the judges have sun stroke!


----------



## JFTDWS (9 August 2012)

4x4 said:



			Why did she get over 80?
		
Click to expand...

Search me


----------



## SusannaF (9 August 2012)

JFTD said:



			81.375%  for Sprehe



Click to expand...

?????

Rubi and Fuego, come join the League of Actual Dressage.


----------



## holzrokz (9 August 2012)

I just love fuego! What a stunnning little horse!


----------



## JFTDWS (9 August 2012)

Madcow said:



			How the heck did that get a score that high? Perhaps the judges have sun stroke!
		
Click to expand...

They've cooked in their little green houses.

The riders will be having a judge bbq after the event


----------



## I love my Spanish horse (9 August 2012)

2% higher than fuego, absurd


----------



## rosied (9 August 2012)

marydoll said:



			Wtf are these judges looking at, the marking is deplorable the horses who are correct and classically ridden are being penalised, when they are clearly head and shoulders above many placed before them
		
Click to expand...

Joining the party late, but I just wanted to add my voice to the support of Rudi and Fuego and sympathetic classical riding.

I think the judges are biased against Iberians/for Warmblood.


----------



## JFTDWS (9 August 2012)

rosied said:



			Joining the party late, but I just wanted to add my voice to the support of Rubi and Fuego and sympathetic classical riding.

I think the judges are biased against Iberians/for Warmblood.
		
Click to expand...

You're not late at all, welcome.  Join the supporters of the League of Actual Dressage


----------



## Silmarillion (9 August 2012)

I actually cried at Fuego's test! Partly at how lovely it was, and partly because I knew the judges would have their "Anky glasses" on and would never give them a fair score.

I'm horse shopping in a couple of months' time and will be actively drooling over any Iberians. Both Rubi and Fuego were fantastic and made the others look so flat and boring.


----------



## Marydoll (9 August 2012)

In the slo mo, does anyone know what kind of shoes fuego has on, they look aluminium, covering the whole of the foot, with a shaped rolled toe


----------



## JFTDWS (9 August 2012)

Silmarillion said:



			"Anky glasses"
		
Click to expand...

Anky Glasses:


----------



## Sparkles (9 August 2012)

Spanish breds all the way!!!!!!!!! 


Very late, but had to support


----------



## JFTDWS (9 August 2012)

marydoll said:



			In the slo mo, does anyone know what kind of shoes fuego has on, they look aluminium, covering the whole of the foot, with a shaped rolled toe
		
Click to expand...


http://hoofcare.blogspot.co.uk/2011/10/dressage-fuego-style-its-whats.html


----------



## SusannaF (9 August 2012)

marydoll said:



			In the slo mo, does anyone know what kind of shoes fuego has on, they look aluminium, covering the whole of the foot, with a shaped rolled toe
		
Click to expand...

Here ya go:

http://hoofcare.blogspot.de/2011/10/dressage-fuego-style-its-whats.html


----------



## Willeeckers (9 August 2012)

Just as long as the biase continues as far as recognising correctly trained WB as fingers crossed that would work in Carl, Laura and charlotte's favour...


----------



## JFTDWS (9 August 2012)

lol, SF, I beat you to it


----------



## I love my Spanish horse (9 August 2012)

rosied said:



			Joining the party late, but I just wanted to add my voice to the support of Rudi and Fuego and sympathetic classical riding.

I think the judges are biased against Iberians/for Warmblood.
		
Click to expand...

Very much so, it had been improving with horses like fuego setting a new standard and proving iberians can actually extend and do a decent walk. Todays judging has just sent it back completely the other way though, with no just cause whatsoever. Makes me so angry after everything we have fought for to get these horses recognised in top level dressage, when overbent, poorly schooled and tense wb's are being marked higher for doing a lesser performence


----------



## MotherOfChickens (9 August 2012)

ChristmasSparkles said:



			Spanish breds all the way!!!!!!!!! 


Very late, but had to support 

Click to expand...

and erm, Portuguese bred!


----------



## rosied (9 August 2012)

JFTD said:



			Anky Glasses:
		
Click to expand...

Love it!

And thanks for the welcome.

I think part of the problem with CRC (and having higher-level competitions) is that a lot of the people into classical riding aren't so bothered about competing, although that is perhaps partly because of bad experiences with judging...


----------



## Mondy (9 August 2012)

I have yet to see Desperados and Sprehe compete where they are not over-appreciated.

On a similar note, it must be so frustrating for Peters and Carvalho to ride so well and find themselves beaten by some who wrestle rather than ride the horse. I really, really want the judges to explain their thinking, preferably in nerdy detail and with diagrams.


----------



## JFTDWS (9 August 2012)

If Iberians are screwed over at International level, do we feel my highland and I might be frowned upon in our GP international debut?


----------



## JFTDWS (9 August 2012)

rosied said:



			I think part of the problem with CRC (and having higher-level competitions) is that a lot of the people into classical riding aren't so bothered about competing, although that is perhaps partly because of bad experiences with judging...
		
Click to expand...

Yep, you're completely right, it's just rubbish for us!

Or the CRC could stage a coup and take over the FEI's judging boards?


----------



## rosied (9 August 2012)

JFTD said:



			If Iberians are screwed over at International level, do we feel my highland and I might be frowned upon in our GP international debut?  

Click to expand...

Let us know and we'll all come and cheer you on


----------



## JFTDWS (9 August 2012)

rosied said:



			Let us know and we'll all come and cheer you on 

Click to expand...

You might be waiting a while


----------



## rosied (9 August 2012)

JFTD said:



			Or the CRC could stage a coup and take over the FEI's judging boards?
		
Click to expand...

Haha I was just wondering what it would take to become an Olympic judge 

Unfortunately (for me) I think you have to have ridden at or around that level first


----------



## SusannaF (9 August 2012)

JFTD said:



			lol, SF, I beat you to it 

Click to expand...

Jinx!

Meh. I am so sick of seeing people enter the ring while leaning way back in their saddle and hauling on their horse's molars in a way that wouldn't be approved in the Pony Club. And then getting 80.

Am beginning to think that all nations should compete on one of their native breeds. Might liven things up.

An Akhal Teke took Olympic gold in the 1960s...


----------



## pines of rome (9 August 2012)

I think Fuego is in a class all of his own, absolutely stunning to watch and should have been marked higher!


----------



## Mondy (9 August 2012)

JFTD said:



			If Iberians are screwed over at International level, do we feel my highland and I might be frowned upon in our GP international debut?  

Click to expand...

Just broadcast far and wide that you adore Sjef Janssen and his wonderful wife and 10s are guaranteed regardless of what you do/what you ride.

Steffen Peters scores began to drop when he began giving high profile clinics criticising 'the Dutch method'...


----------



## wellsat (9 August 2012)

SusannaF said:



			Jinx!

Am beginning to think that all nations should compete on one of their native breeds. Might liven things up.
		
Click to expand...

That would be entertaining to watch!


----------



## Marydoll (9 August 2012)

Thanks JFTD and SFThey are a very interesting shoe


----------



## JFTDWS (9 August 2012)

rosied said:



			Unfortunately (for me) I think you have to have ridden at or around that level first 

Click to expand...

Great, when I've ridden my Highland at that level, I'll apply   

*dies laughing at mere thought*


SF, that would be awesome - native dressage - difficult for Iceland on their wee ponies though!


----------



## Janah (9 August 2012)

I am no dressage expert but Anky Whatever looked stiff and the horse overbent the whole time.

The whole test looked forced to me.


----------



## JFTDWS (9 August 2012)

Mondy said:



			Just broadcast far and wide that you adore Sjef Janssen and his wonderful wife and 10s are guaranteed regardless of what you do/what you ride.

Steffen Peters scores began to drop when he began giving high profile clinics criticising 'the Dutch method'...
		
Click to expand...

What if they work out who I am on here?  I've not exactly been "pro" the Dutch method


----------



## SusannaF (9 August 2012)

JFTD said:



			Great, when I've ridden my Highland at that level, I'll apply   

*dies laughing at mere thought*


SF, that would be awesome - native dressage - difficult for Iceland on their wee ponies though!
		
Click to expand...

They'd clean up at extended trot though!


----------



## JFTDWS (9 August 2012)

Damon Hill and Langehanenberg now for those not watching


Icelandic extended trot - what a sight for the crowds!


----------



## wellsat (9 August 2012)

This looks more relaxed, prob means it'll get a shocking score...


----------



## Bills (9 August 2012)

What time are ours on?


----------



## coss (9 August 2012)

Lovely flying changes!


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (9 August 2012)

Damon Hill's music is a bit 'blah' again isn't it?


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (9 August 2012)

wellsat said:



			This looks more relaxed, prob means it'll get a shocking score...
		
Click to expand...

mistakes in the piaffe though


----------



## JFTDWS (9 August 2012)

Bills said:



			What time are ours on?
		
Click to expand...

3:20, 3:30 and 3:50

LB, CH, CDJ respectively


----------



## kirstys 1 (9 August 2012)

Bills said:



			What time are ours on?
		
Click to expand...

 I think 3.10, 3.20 and 3.50??


----------



## Marydoll (9 August 2012)

I like this horse looks like a nice test so far


----------



## PippiPony (9 August 2012)

Lovely lovely lovely test


----------



## JFTDWS (9 August 2012)

Dorothee Schneider next.


----------



## Bills (9 August 2012)

Thanks guys


----------



## rosied (9 August 2012)

SusannaF said:



			Am beginning to think that all nations should compete on one of their native breeds. Might liven things up.
		
Click to expand...

I'm loving this idea!


----------



## SusannaF (9 August 2012)

The worst thing is, I've spent all week arguing with people in newspaper comment threads and telling them that dressage *is* a sport, and they've said, "no it's all just subjective bobbins."

And now this.

Not that I'm not subjective too


----------



## JFTDWS (9 August 2012)

kirstys 1 said:



			I think 3.10, 3.20 and 3.50??
		
Click to expand...

Dorothee Schneider's next up at 3:10.  Ours are on from 3:20


----------



## JFTDWS (9 August 2012)

Schne*I*der, MT, Schneider


----------



## kirstys 1 (9 August 2012)

JFTD said:



			Dorothee Schneider's next up at 3:10.  Ours are on from 3:20
		
Click to expand...

Thank you!


----------



## Marydoll (9 August 2012)

Wow look at that extension


----------



## JFTDWS (9 August 2012)

84.196% for Damon Hill

Looked well deserved - better by far than Anky et al.s


----------



## coss (9 August 2012)

she's into the lead!


----------



## wellsat (9 August 2012)

At least Anky hasn't won


----------



## MotherOfChickens (9 August 2012)

that was good-music slightly better too.


so tell me. Goncalo and Juan (I feel I can call them by their first names lol)-when they ask for changes, you can't see they are asking for changes. everyone else?not so much...

why is that (sort of rhetorical )


----------



## skydy (9 August 2012)

Best hopes and wishes to Carl, Laura, and Charlotte.  So excited for them and for dressage. They have made these Olympic dressage events such a pleasure.


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (9 August 2012)

wellsat said:



			At least Anky hasn't won 

Click to expand...

lol, we're so sporting


----------



## Renvers (9 August 2012)

SusannaF said:



			Jinx!


Am beginning to think that all nations should compete on one of their native breeds. Might liven things up.

An Akhal Teke took Olympic gold in the 1960s...
		
Click to expand...

can TB's count as British natives as they are native to here?? of course me and his TBness aren't really planning to compete to this level


----------



## claracanter (9 August 2012)

I would like to see some of these' lean back and haul on the mouth' riders do one times one handed.


----------



## Emilieu (9 August 2012)

Apparently the last rider is married to her husband. 

Who'd have thought it


----------



## Marydoll (9 August 2012)

Well ridden test there, lovely horse


----------



## Fools Motto (9 August 2012)

skydy said:



			Best hopes and wishes to Carl, Laura, and Charlotte.  So excited for them and for dressage. They have made these Olympic dressage events such a pleasure.

Click to expand...

Seconded!


----------



## Emilieu (9 August 2012)

Ooh - tune


----------



## SusannaF (9 August 2012)

ooooh, Swan Lake to a beat!


----------



## Marydoll (9 August 2012)

Im loving her horse care has came before looking for her score as she gets the boots on her horse as well


----------



## MotherOfChickens (9 August 2012)

I actually like this Swan Lake arrangement.


----------



## JFTDWS (9 August 2012)

Emilieu said:



			Apparently the last rider is married to her husband. 

Who'd have thought it 

Click to expand...

Gosh, what an unusual set up


----------



## wellsat (9 August 2012)

Beautiful Piaffe


----------



## JFTDWS (9 August 2012)

Liking this music - choreography combination - works well!


----------



## rosied (9 August 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/GoncaloeRubi


----------



## madmav (9 August 2012)

Good luck to those from the Shetlands if it's a native breed only rule!


----------



## 4x4 (9 August 2012)

Emilieu I was just gonna put that but got logged out!!!
Clever that old Mike Tucker aint he?


----------



## rosied (9 August 2012)

Emilieu said:



			Apparently the last rider is married to her husband. 

Who'd have thought it 

Click to expand...

I think that was because she'd just kissed another woman...


----------



## 4x4 (9 August 2012)

Is Mike Tucker married to Angela his wife?


----------



## JFTDWS (9 August 2012)

rosied said:



https://www.facebook.com/GoncaloeRubi

Click to expand...


I've been perving over his lovely photos all week - some really sweet backstage ones he puts up


----------



## Marydoll (9 August 2012)

Oh this loks really good as well


----------



## Emilieu (9 August 2012)

Ha ha, just to stop us all leaping to conclusions  Aw Mike.
I also noticed that she went straight for the boots, good on her. 
I like this one too.


----------



## SusannaF (9 August 2012)

madmav said:



			Good luck to those from the Shetlands if it's a native breed only rule!
		
Click to expand...

Some one on HHO was doing dressage with a Shettie


----------



## JFTDWS (9 August 2012)

madmav said:



			Good luck to those from the Shetlands if it's a native breed only rule!
		
Click to expand...

Shetland pony grand prix tests.  Sounds like an awesome sight 

that was NMT and PS, Susannah, with Toby the Shetland.


----------



## 4x4 (9 August 2012)

rosied said:



			I think that was because she'd just kissed another woman...
		
Click to expand...

Takes all sorts!


----------



## Willeeckers (9 August 2012)

Liking this test, very well thought out music


----------



## KatB (9 August 2012)

Love love love this mare! Looks like she really enjoys her work..


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (9 August 2012)

JFTD said:



			Shetland pony grand prix tests.  Sounds like an awesome sight 

that was NMT and PS, Susannah, with Toby the Shetland.
		
Click to expand...

They'd have to schedule longer for each test though, would take a shetty ages to get across a 60 arena!


----------



## rosied (9 August 2012)

Renvers said:



			can TB's count as British natives as they are native to here?? of course me and his TBness aren't really planning to compete to this level 

Click to expand...

I was kinda wondering that too.


----------



## Ebenezer_Scrooge (9 August 2012)

wellsat said:



			At least Anky hasn't won 

Click to expand...

*sneaks into thread* Ditto this!!!


----------



## Emilieu (9 August 2012)

4x4 surely it would be Angela Tucker, 56 (or whatever her age is, sorry if I've aged you Mrs Tucker)


----------



## JFTDWS (9 August 2012)

MT's in "another world" apparently.  Wouldn't surprise me, he is, after all, from another planet


----------



## Madcow (9 August 2012)

Loved the music!


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (9 August 2012)

Is it just me, or did they seem slightly behind the music at the end?


----------



## claracanter (9 August 2012)

Mike is commentating how spectacular the movements are working with the music!!

Anyone would think Dorothee had planned it that way. Goodness me


----------



## 4x4 (9 August 2012)

Who was that ghoulish voice saying 'do you like the black swan?' at the end?


----------



## wellsat (9 August 2012)

Really liked that test, lovely partnership of horse and rider.


----------



## JFTDWS (9 August 2012)

Laura B up next...


----------



## SusannaF (9 August 2012)

I loved the Swan Lake bits. Great fit.

Yes, TBs count as British - can't imagine why you'd want one of those for dressage when you could have a Shettie though


----------



## 4x4 (9 August 2012)

How can we make sure they read these posts?????


----------



## Louise_88 (9 August 2012)

Loved that music!


----------



## Amymay (9 August 2012)

Wonderful floppy ears!!!


----------



## christine48 (9 August 2012)

Fingers crossed now for the Brits.


----------



## Jump2It (9 August 2012)

claracanter said:



			Mike is commentating how spectacular the movements are working with the music!!

Anyone would think Dorothee had planned it that way. Goodness me
		
Click to expand...

I think some of the Mike abuse goes a bit over the top sometimes..all commentators state the obvious at times. I expect many 'experts' were commenting how well the music and movements fit together in that test.


----------



## JFTDWS (9 August 2012)

81.661% for Schneider


----------



## Emilieu (9 August 2012)

Eek. Nervous now.


----------



## Amymay (9 August 2012)

JFTD said:



			81.661% for Schneider
		
Click to expand...

She looks really disappointed.


----------



## minkymoo (9 August 2012)

Does anyone else find the background commentating (not the actual commentators) really annoying? It's starting to ruin some beautiful dressage for me. Grump face on.


----------



## JFTDWS (9 August 2012)

Jump2It said:



			I think some of the Mike abuse goes a bit over the top sometimes..all commentators state the obvious at times. I expect many 'experts' were commenting how well the music and movements fit together in that test.
		
Click to expand...

Just for the record, I love Mike, he livens up the events for me.  He says ridiculous things, but I love it.


OMG LOVE THE MUSIC, LAURA!


----------



## claracanter (9 August 2012)

I'm sorry but I have to ask....Why is that German horse called Damon Hill?
It's bizarre.


----------



## Fools Motto (9 August 2012)

Brilliant music! Go Laura!!!


----------



## Emilieu (9 August 2012)

Lion king! Brilliant.


----------



## JFTDWS (9 August 2012)

Hakuna Matata - No WORRIES.  Not no problem.  Stupid Judy


----------



## Marydoll (9 August 2012)

wellsat said:



			Really liked that test, lovely partnership of horse and rider.
		
Click to expand...

Me as well it was lovely apart from the wee blips


----------



## Toast (9 August 2012)

OOh i just made it out of the bath in time.... no time for clothes though, sat in a towel... go Laura!!!!


----------



## I love my Spanish horse (9 August 2012)

hakuna matada is no worries actually, stupid woman!


----------



## wellsat (9 August 2012)

JH - "I'm not saying a word"

Doesn't that kind of defeat the point of a commentator?


----------



## Emilieu (9 August 2012)

Goosebumps 

Mind you that always happens to me with Lion King...


----------



## Amymay (9 August 2012)

I have to say, I really don't like Laura's riding....................


----------



## Marydoll (9 August 2012)

Good luck Laura


----------



## I love my Spanish horse (9 August 2012)

JFTD said:



			Hakuna Matata - No WORRIES.  Not no problem.  Stupid Judy 

Click to expand...

lol, jinx, thought i was the only one who knew that


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (9 August 2012)

wow at this piaffe!


----------



## Jump2It (9 August 2012)

claracanter said:



			I'm sorry but I have to ask....Why is that German horse called Damon Hill?
It's bizarre.
		
Click to expand...

apparently the owner have a thing for english sports stars they have another called daley thompson..


----------



## Kokopelli (9 August 2012)

Lion King, yep she's my favourite now sorry Charlotte :L


----------



## JFTDWS (9 August 2012)

I just can't WAIT to be king!


----------



## Pale Rider (9 August 2012)

Wish she had lighter hands.


----------



## Sophie123 (9 August 2012)

Pale Rider said:



			Wish she had lighter hands.
		
Click to expand...

Me too :O


----------



## Toast (9 August 2012)

Pale Rider said:



			Wish she had lighter hands.
		
Click to expand...

Hadn't noticed that before but just have now in the piri, what a shame


----------



## JFTDWS (9 August 2012)

Natwood said:



			lol, jinx, thought i was the only one who knew that

Click to expand...

It was my favourite movie as a kid.  I probably know most of the lyrics to all the songs


----------



## flashmans (9 August 2012)

I just flicked over to BBC1 before Laura came on and I heard 'london theme and Big Ben chimes', I'm presuming that was about Charlotte, isn't that what she did at Hartpury? Can you do the same music/test again?


----------



## SusannaF (9 August 2012)

Pale Rider said:



			Wish she had lighter hands.
		
Click to expand...

Commentator here said he thought Alf was too strong for her.


----------



## Kat (9 August 2012)

I think we need native music to go with the native horse dressage - just to keep it all fair. 

The Shetties can then do dressage to bagpipe music, and Fuego can do his flamenco thing!


----------



## Feathered (9 August 2012)

Just made it home in time for Laura and Alf! Oh the tension.


----------



## avthechav (9 August 2012)

Pale Rider said:



			Wish she had lighter hands.
		
Click to expand...

I think if her hands were lighter Alf may have tanked over the judges at C and be halfway to canary wharf by now


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (9 August 2012)

Pale Rider said:



			Wish she had lighter hands.
		
Click to expand...

remember he is a massive horse and she is teeny (look at photos from the trot ups)


----------



## Emilieu (9 August 2012)

Bless her :')


----------



## I love my Spanish horse (9 August 2012)

my bf just said, 'dont understand how come the horses do all the work and the riders just sit there' Do you think i should smack him?!


----------



## rosied (9 August 2012)

Pale Rider said:



			Wish she had lighter hands.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, despite being patriotic, I don't really like all the jerking backwards that was going on in that test.


----------



## Fools Motto (9 August 2012)

Huge Well done Laura, no matter what!!


----------



## Fidgety (9 August 2012)

Gulp.  That was wonderful!


----------



## lara b (9 August 2012)

Any one else crying too?!


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (9 August 2012)

oh bless, tears in her eyes at the end, stupendous performance


----------



## Marydoll (9 August 2012)

A bit handy, but hes a huge horse to hold together, good test though and accurate


----------



## Ibblebibble (9 August 2012)

ohhh i've gone all teary eyed, bloody well done Laura!!


----------



## Feathered (9 August 2012)

She's so happy, bless her. That was the best I've ever seen them.


----------



## Mondy (9 August 2012)

Wow, Laura, that was pretty amazing.

And pay attention, Mr Gal (and any judge yet awake), THAT is how music works in a freestyle!


----------



## Sophie123 (9 August 2012)

Malibu_Stacy said:



			remember he is a massive horse and she is teeny (look at photos from the trot ups)
		
Click to expand...

How big is he?!


----------



## SusannaF (9 August 2012)

Kat said:



			I think we need native music to go with the native horse dressage - just to keep it all fair. 

The Shetties can then do dressage to bagpipe music, and Fuego can do his flamenco thing!
		
Click to expand...


Ooompah music for the Germans?


----------



## rosied (9 August 2012)

Malibu_Stacy said:



			remember he is a massive horse and she is teeny (look at photos from the trot ups)
		
Click to expand...

Well, she can just give him to me then  I'm 5'9 I'm sure he'd not be too big for me


----------



## Amymay (9 August 2012)

Malibu_Stacy said:



			oh bless, tears in her eyes at the end, stupendous performance 

Click to expand...

Yes, very emotional.


----------



## JFTDWS (9 August 2012)

84.339% for Laura!!!!!


----------



## Jo C (9 August 2012)

lara b said:



			Any one else crying too?!
		
Click to expand...

No no I just have something in my eye


----------



## Toast (9 August 2012)

Ooh heck i felt like i wanted to do a bit of a cry then, she looked so pleased. I hope they score her well


----------



## Ebenezer_Scrooge (9 August 2012)

OMG have goose bumps watching GBR!!!!


----------



## Fools Motto (9 August 2012)

In the lead!!


----------



## Emilieu (9 August 2012)

Alf's a big hotty  well done you gorgeous big thing


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (9 August 2012)

Woohoo!!!! into the lead!!! Go LB and Alf!


----------



## JFTDWS (9 August 2012)

And Carl's up next


----------



## Marydoll (9 August 2012)

Omg shes got me greeting


----------



## Amymay (9 August 2012)

84.339


----------



## Emilieu (9 August 2012)

Eek. Carl.


----------



## JFTDWS (9 August 2012)

Love the music, Carl!


----------



## Marydoll (9 August 2012)

Good luck carl


----------



## Feathered (9 August 2012)

JFTD... Was it you who asked if gold, silver and bronze for GB was too much to hope for?

Not looking a bad bet right now?


----------



## Fools Motto (9 August 2012)

GO go Carl!!


----------



## Ebenezer_Scrooge (9 August 2012)

Come on Uti!!!!


----------



## JFTDWS (9 August 2012)

woah, what an extension to that music...


----------



## Marydoll (9 August 2012)

Shivers and goosebumps at that trot


----------



## coss (9 August 2012)

Lovng that extended trot


----------



## Fools Motto (9 August 2012)

WOW

Goosebumps!


----------



## Marydoll (9 August 2012)

Look how light his hands are


----------



## Merrymoles (9 August 2012)

Shut up MT!


----------



## JFTDWS (9 August 2012)

Feathered said:



			JFTD... Was it you who asked if gold, silver and bronze for GB was too much to hope for?

Not looking a bad bet right now?  

Click to expand...

I suggested it y'day for the showjumping.  Alas it was not to be.  I refrained from commenting today


----------



## Feathered (9 August 2012)

Wow!!!


----------



## Marydoll (9 August 2012)

Stunning


----------



## Emilieu (9 August 2012)

WOW


----------



## JFTDWS (9 August 2012)

Is this rhythmic gymnastics for horses?


----------



## Amymay (9 August 2012)

OMG using my favourite music.

I'm in tears.


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (9 August 2012)

Holy cow at that extended trot - if horses could fly!

Whats the music? I recognise but can't place it


----------



## Mrs Pink (9 August 2012)

Please can someone let me know what the music is, no sound on the work computer 
Thanks very much and come on Team GB


----------



## Fools Motto (9 August 2012)

No words...


----------



## Feathered (9 August 2012)

Mesmerising.


----------



## Stilldreamin' (9 August 2012)

I have actually bawled thru Laura's test and Carl's no different- loving this music- here's to 1-2-3 for GB in the individuals!! Fingers crossed!!


----------



## Toast (9 August 2012)

Carl has this nailed....im so excited!!!


----------



## Jenni_ (9 August 2012)

Managed to watch laura, crying in the Bistro so had to come upstairs to watch carl from over the balcony, and the guys switched the tele off!!
Gold silver and bronze or at least 2 of them are totally achievable I would say


----------



## Emilieu (9 August 2012)

Keep thinking I can hear MT crying


----------



## M_G (9 August 2012)

Jo C said:



			No no I just have something in my eye

Click to expand...

Trying not to cry as I am in the office but Carls test is NOT helping....

Dare I wish for a GB 1, 2, 3?


----------



## SusannaF (9 August 2012)

Charlotte's going to bring the house down, isn't she?


----------



## kirstys 1 (9 August 2012)

Got something in my eye again. . . .


----------



## Jo C (9 August 2012)

Wow just wow


----------



## Marydoll (9 August 2012)

This must be a 1 and 2 at least, absolutely beautiful


----------



## JFTDWS (9 August 2012)

loving the God save the queen refrain here!  Well done Carl!!


----------



## Stilldreamin' (9 August 2012)

M_G said:



			Trying not to cry as I am in the office but Carls test is NOT helping....

Dare I wish for a GB 1, 2, 3?
		
Click to expand...

Oh god I am praying so... Come on, come on come on come on


----------



## Louise_88 (9 August 2012)

Love Carl and he really deserves a medal but sadly there were a few errors.


----------



## wellsat (9 August 2012)

Pure class


----------



## Kat (9 August 2012)

What's the music? Also on mute here!


----------



## fliss26 (9 August 2012)

Goose bumps and tears and we still have Charlotte to come!! 

Come on GB we deserve gold, silver and bronze!!


----------



## redcascade (9 August 2012)

WOW and WOW!!!!! Go Laura and Carl, loved the Black Beauty music for Carl's walk!!


----------



## Amymay (9 August 2012)

AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fools Motto (9 August 2012)

Am clapping here, kids think I'm bonkers!!


----------



## Fidgety (9 August 2012)

My heart's hammering, I'd been forgetting to breath!


----------



## sula (9 August 2012)

Would it be very wrong to admit that up to this point I have thought dressage to me a bit boring (cos I`m totally useless at it) but Carl Hester and his horse has ust reduced me to tears for the sheer beauty and eloquence of that routine.  Mesmerising and magical and deeply, deeply moving.


----------



## Ibblebibble (9 August 2012)

stunning, just blown away by that!


----------



## Emilieu (9 August 2012)

And no reins leaving the arena  casual like


----------



## M_G (9 August 2012)

Ok tears in the office


----------



## Willeeckers (9 August 2012)

Oh my,  this is how you do dressage to music!! 

Amazing, and charlotte still to come  

Goosebumps and something in my eyes here too


----------



## JFTDWS (9 August 2012)

stop it MT, you're cursing him!


----------



## Crazydancer (9 August 2012)

kirstys 1 said:



			Got something in my eye again. . . .
		
Click to expand...

Hayfever, it's my hayfever .......


----------



## Jo C (9 August 2012)

Got something in my eye again!


----------



## BlairandAzria (9 August 2012)

I'm in work again, following only via your commentary here, thanks soo much !

What's Carl's music please? So I can imagine in my head what's going on! 

I might have to sneak downstairs and see if I can't watch CdJ later! Ahhhhhhh, wish I could see it!


----------



## madmav (9 August 2012)

I'm in bits! This is ridiculous! Thank God I'm home alone


----------



## Merrymoles (9 August 2012)

Fabulous, fabulous from Carl and Laura. Can't stand the tension! And not a btv in sight!


----------



## Stilldreamin' (9 August 2012)

Can't look can't look can't look feel so sick...


----------



## JFTDWS (9 August 2012)

Cornelissen next.

82.857% for Carl and third atm


----------



## Amymay (9 August 2012)

82.857

booooo


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (9 August 2012)

Boo, that deserved to be higher, those extended trots!

Adelinde better not pip LB!


----------



## Fools Motto (9 August 2012)

ONLY 3rd!?!!???!


----------



## Stilldreamin' (9 August 2012)

Whattt?? Score not great?!!

Aw Laura crying I just cried again too!! 

And this witch from the Netherlands can go to heck not been impressed with her at all..


----------



## Jenni_ (9 August 2012)

That means if charlotte goes in top 3 she'll knock carl out


----------



## JVB (9 August 2012)

Not sure about that mark for Carl, seems bit harsh


----------



## nagseastsussex (9 August 2012)

how many more to go? no tv in office.


----------



## Ibblebibble (9 August 2012)

JFTD said:



			Cornelissen next.

82.857% for Carl and third atm
		
Click to expand...

he deserved more!


----------



## I love my Spanish horse (9 August 2012)

JFTD said:



			Cornelissen next.

82.857% for Carl and third atm
		
Click to expand...

curb is horizontal already


----------



## Feathered (9 August 2012)

I don't know anything, but seems a harsh score to me.


----------



## JFTDWS (9 August 2012)

Jenni_ said:



			That means if charlotte goes in top 3 she'll knock carl out 

Click to expand...

Better Charlotte knocking him out that Cornelissen

eta, yes, seems a little harsh on Carl, there was some real beauty there

Dance of the sugar plum fairy for cornelissen now, which is ironic as it's all about lightness, a concept her hands don't seem familiar with.


----------



## Marydoll (9 August 2012)

Heres a shock, dont agree with Carls mark


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (9 August 2012)

am rather unsportingly wishing a spook on Parzival...


----------



## SusannaF (9 August 2012)

Not sure what all the music was, but he ended up Zadoc the Priest (sp?) which is music used at the Coronation.

Topical!

And Charlotte is going to being the house down. We will be destroyed.


----------



## Pale Rider (9 August 2012)

Carl's horse looked a little tired in places to me.
Anky van Rollkur out of the medals, he he.


----------



## Fools Motto (9 August 2012)

Now, as a sporting measure, can we wish for a few mistakes for this one!?


----------



## Ebenezer_Scrooge (9 August 2012)

What????? He deserved more!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## redcascade (9 August 2012)

Eugh. Don't like this at all!!!


----------



## SusannaF (9 August 2012)

Yes, lean back and pull while you spur...

Oooh, Swan Lake too!


----------



## Merrymoles (9 August 2012)

I know it's sooo wrong but would love him to buck her off


----------



## Sparkles (9 August 2012)

Aaaaah tension!

LOVED our riders music choices though! Wonder what Charlotte has?


----------



## Stilldreamin' (9 August 2012)

Malibu_Stacy said:



			am rather unsportingly wishing a spook on Parzival...
		
Click to expand...

You're kinder than  me I'm wanting him to do a Ginger from Black Beauty and throw her off.


----------



## wellsat (9 August 2012)

WTF?! Why would you swap the footage in the middle of a horse?


----------



## claracanter (9 August 2012)

Stilldreamin' said:



			And this witch from the Netherlands can go to heck not been impressed with her at all..
		
Click to expand...

Haha


----------



## Kat (9 August 2012)

Carl's been robbed! It was a beautiful test, should have been higher!


----------



## JVB (9 August 2012)

Wish Adelinde would get some new music, isn't this what she always uses?


----------



## SusannaF (9 August 2012)

Nutcracker. It's a Tschaikovsky medley.


----------



## kirstys 1 (9 August 2012)

Fools Motto said:



			ONLY 3rd!?!!???!

Click to expand...

Obviously lost marks for not having his nose on his chest!!


----------



## wellsat (9 August 2012)

Malibu_Stacy said:



			am rather unsportingly wishing a spook on Parzival...
		
Click to expand...

*like*


----------



## M_G (9 August 2012)

catch up TV is stuck on the end of carls test


----------



## Stilldreamin' (9 August 2012)

moleskinsmum said:



			I know it's sooo wrong but would love him to buck her off
		
Click to expand...

Thank god I'm not alone.


LOL just a little tight in his neck!??! You would be too my dear!


----------



## TJP (9 August 2012)

Just in from horses and caught Carl's test. Laura's must have been stunning to beat that him.


----------



## fliss26 (9 August 2012)

Cant watch until Charlotte please please please let us go 1,2,3


----------



## I love my Spanish horse (9 August 2012)

a LITTLE tight in the neck, no s**t sherlock


----------



## Madcow (9 August 2012)

Very restless in the mouth, and tight in the neck.


----------



## JFTDWS (9 August 2012)

moleskinsmum said:



			I know it's sooo wrong but would love him to buck her off
		
Click to expand...

What a sight that would be...


----------



## Mondy (9 August 2012)

I've switched off. I cannot bear watching Parzival's face whilst AC attempts to win his lower jaw in a bout of tug-of-war with an over-tight noseband.


----------



## wellsat (9 August 2012)

Pirouette too big, shame


----------



## JFTDWS (9 August 2012)

I'm finding this rather unpleasant viewing


----------



## Emilieu (9 August 2012)

MG your tv is trying to protect you from the sight of this horse's neck.

I'm a real newbie to dressage but you really can see the difference with these two tests being side by side


----------



## Pale Rider (9 August 2012)

Constantly behind the vertical.


----------



## JVB (9 August 2012)

I know it's unsportsmanlike but I'm just willing for mistakes....


----------



## Ibblebibble (9 August 2012)

Fools Motto said:



			Now, as a sporting measure, can we wish for a few mistakes for this one!?
		
Click to expand...

i think that's perfectly fair


----------



## Sparkles (9 August 2012)

Wonder if the judges will decide to comment on the mouth gaping....Last I checked, that's an evasion?


----------



## Stilldreamin' (9 August 2012)

YOUR HORSE SHOULD NOT LOOK LIKE HE IS GRIMACING!!!!!

aaaaagh!!!


----------



## redcascade (9 August 2012)

SO tight in his neck, this is horrible!! You can see him resisting and opening his mouth, she can't possibly go ahead of Carl.


----------



## longdog (9 August 2012)

Can't bear it - he looks so tight in his neck & his mouth is open all the time.
Can I say that I think our riders have re-introduced grace & elegance back into dressage?


----------



## Madcow (9 August 2012)

Plus lots of tail swishing which we are always told to comment on when we have judge training.Hmmmmm


----------



## Merrymoles (9 August 2012)

Btv all the blimmin way!


----------



## SusannaF (9 August 2012)

Has she actually been vertical in the saddle at any point?


----------



## Sparkles (9 August 2012)

Stopped watching....Bored.


GO CHARLOTTE NEXT!!!! WIN THE GOLD!!!!


----------



## Mrs Pink (9 August 2012)

SusannaF said:



			Nutcracker. It's a Tschaikovsky medley.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for that, can try and piece it together in my head lol


----------



## Marydoll (9 August 2012)

Could he get more btv in his pirri, not doing it for me im afraid, looks tense and she looks like shes balancing with her hands quite a bit


----------



## JFTDWS (9 August 2012)

If this were to win, it would really destroy any faith I have remaining in competitive dressage


----------



## TJP (9 August 2012)

Very unhappy looking horse. Let's hope he finds a bit of attitude in the next few minutes and has a wee jolly to himself out over the boards.


----------



## wellsat (9 August 2012)

Is it my poor eyesight or does the poor boy have his mouth open?


----------



## Kokopelli (9 August 2012)

Really struggling to watch this, Carl rode a much better test!!!


----------



## Feathered (9 August 2012)

Carl was all lightness and harmony, I might be biased but this is all tension and grimacing.


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (9 August 2012)

yes it may be a nice change of music Mike, but the poor horse is having his lower jaw yanked off!


----------



## JFTDWS (9 August 2012)

SusannaF said:



			Has she actually been vertical in the saddle at any point?
		
Click to expand...

Even leant back in her halt and salute


----------



## Fools Motto (9 August 2012)

JFTD said:



			If this were to win, it would really destroy any faith I have remaining in competitive dressage 

Click to expand...

Agree!


----------



## Stilldreamin' (9 August 2012)

JFTD said:



			If this were to win, it would really destroy any faith I have remaining in competitive dressage 

Click to expand...

Me too. Horrific.


----------



## JVB (9 August 2012)

Is it possible Carl was marked harshly so GB didn't take gold, silver and bronze?

I know we'll never know and blah, blah - just not sure why he was marked lower...


----------



## I love my Spanish horse (9 August 2012)

he looked so uncomfortable in his mouth and fighting the bit during those last piaffe pirouettes


----------



## wellsat (9 August 2012)

Poor thing is a saint.


----------



## SusannaF (9 August 2012)

TJP said:



			Very unhappy looking horse. Let's hope he finds a bit of attitude in the next few minutes and has a wee jolly to himself out over the boards.
		
Click to expand...


Oh please! Imagine him having a good old buck and a stretch and maybe a roll.


----------



## Hedgewitch13 (9 August 2012)

God I hope she isn't marked up  Tense, forced test...


----------



## redcascade (9 August 2012)

Nice close up there...


----------



## Pale Rider (9 August 2012)

See that mouth,


----------



## 4x4 (9 August 2012)

Thak you Judy for tht comment


----------



## rosied (9 August 2012)

Mondy said:



			I've switched off. I cannot bear watching Parzival's face whilst AC attempts to win his lower jaw in a bout of tug-of-war with an over-tight noseband.
		
Click to expand...

Wow there was just a close-up of his nose, can't believe how tight that noseband is!


----------



## Stilldreamin' (9 August 2012)

AAAAGH CLOSE UP ON THE MOUTH AAARGH

Sometimes behind the vertical?!! SOMETIMES!! Isn't that like saying the weather this summer has been a little bit damp?!!


----------



## Toast (9 August 2012)

God i hope this isnt a good score


----------



## Kat (9 August 2012)

at the close up of Parzival's mouth open and tongue out...


----------



## JFTDWS (9 August 2012)

Charlotte next in...

88.250% for Cornelissen

WTH?


----------



## Feathered (9 August 2012)

Bloody hell!!!


----------



## fliss26 (9 August 2012)

WTF!!!!!


----------



## Emilieu (9 August 2012)

Swearyword


----------



## 4x4 (9 August 2012)

No effing way!!!!!!


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (9 August 2012)

Bugger.


----------



## Madcow (9 August 2012)

88%....wtf?


----------



## Jo C (9 August 2012)

No way!


----------



## redcascade (9 August 2012)

YOU'VE GOT TO BE KIDDING ME!!!!


----------



## Hedgewitch13 (9 August 2012)

OMG you have got to be kidding...


----------



## Marydoll (9 August 2012)

That is a disgraceful mark imo, absolute crap


----------



## Pale Rider (9 August 2012)

Bent or what!!


----------



## NariNags (9 August 2012)

and that got 88% wth


----------



## TJP (9 August 2012)

No way!!! Horrified at that and I've only seen 2 tests.


----------



## Fools Motto (9 August 2012)

WTF! That stinks, seriously!


----------



## Fidgety (9 August 2012)

WTF!


----------



## JVB (9 August 2012)

Appalling mark, doesn't say much about the sport.... feel quite sad now


----------



## BobbyMondeo (9 August 2012)

you have got to be kidding!!! What a joke!!


----------



## Stilldreamin' (9 August 2012)

Which judge is this ***** sleeping with- all of them?!!


----------



## Amymay (9 August 2012)

88% - really???


----------



## Emilieu (9 August 2012)

C'mon charlotte


----------



## Toast (9 August 2012)

Speechless, did you see that horses tongue when he was out of the arena?! God almighty...


----------



## longdog (9 August 2012)

OMG - I'm shocked( 88%


----------



## JFTDWS (9 August 2012)

This is unbelievable.


----------



## flashmans (9 August 2012)

WHAT!!!?? No way... How on earth did that deserve 88%?


----------



## Merrymoles (9 August 2012)

What! I give up.


----------



## redcascade (9 August 2012)

That's just ruined it for me.


----------



## Kokopelli (9 August 2012)

Almost crying 88% HOW?


----------



## wellsat (9 August 2012)

Disgusting, the FEI needs to take a long, hard look at itself.


----------



## SusannaF (9 August 2012)

They should do noseband tests.


Right, the League of Actual Dressage will make all riders perform in snaffle bridles, without nosebands, on native breeds with national music. And costumes.


Oh God. I can't believe what just happened.

GO CHARLOTTE! DO IT FOR THE HORSES!


----------



## fliss26 (9 August 2012)

Come on Charlotte if anyone can do this you can!  

Fingers crossed everyone my heart is in my mouth!


----------



## christine48 (9 August 2012)

88% OMG Charlotte's got a mountain to climb. Hope she can do it.


----------



## claracanter (9 August 2012)

Thats disgusting and condones horses being ridden in that harsh style


----------



## Kat (9 August 2012)

OMG 88% that has got to be wrong!


----------



## Marydoll (9 August 2012)

I am disgusted at that feckin mark


----------



## minkymoo (9 August 2012)

Pleeeeeeeease let her nail it!!


----------



## JFTDWS (9 August 2012)

love the music though, Charlotte


----------



## Pale Rider (9 August 2012)

Germans watching, lol.


----------



## Ebenezer_Scrooge (9 August 2012)

Kat said:



 at the close up of Parzival's mouth open and tongue out...
		
Click to expand...

Was blue!!!


----------



## Fools Motto (9 August 2012)

C'mon Charlotte, show us what 88% REALLY looks like... actually, make that 90% for good measure!!


----------



## 4x4 (9 August 2012)

The Germans won't like her music!


----------



## Ibblebibble (9 August 2012)

ridiculous score 88% 

loving charlottes music, very british


----------



## Dizzydancer (9 August 2012)

Go charlotte and blueberry!!
Yes wouldn't be surprised if Carl marked down and dutch marked up to stop a gb 123.


----------



## Mondy (9 August 2012)

Honestly, what can we do to open a conversation with the FEI? 

This is so wrong I feel physically sick.


----------



## JFTDWS (9 August 2012)

marks aside, let's appreciate the much more relaxed, fluid work being done by Charlotte now.

Moral victory at the least.


----------



## Marydoll (9 August 2012)

Wow blow them away Charlotte


----------



## cefyl (9 August 2012)

Toast said:



			Speechless, did you see that horses tongue when he was out of the arena?! God almighty...
		
Click to expand...

You could see it the whole time he was IN the arena!  Mouth wide open, behind the vertical, she looked like she was riding with the brakes hard on.  What happened to suppleness, submission, and softness.


----------



## Madcow (9 August 2012)

Is Stephen Clarke judge at C?


----------



## Tank_08 (9 August 2012)

NO WAY was that a 88% :0
Go on charlotte and show us how it's done... loving the music


----------



## Marydoll (9 August 2012)

if only to be able to ride like that


----------



## Fidgety (9 August 2012)

I Vow To Thee - gawd, I'm blarting here!


----------



## TJP (9 August 2012)

Feeling quite teary at this test.


----------



## JFTDWS (9 August 2012)

I vow to thee my country...  The Planets - whcih one is it, I always get them confused!  Jupiter?  Saturn??


----------



## 4x4 (9 August 2012)

Sorry Bride over the River Kwai was Burma


----------



## Toast (9 August 2012)

Willing Charlotte to nail this, i really am


----------



## JVB (9 August 2012)

If charlotte doesn't win there there are politics at play, what nonsense


----------



## kirstys 1 (9 August 2012)

Something in my eye AGAIN . . .


----------



## Fidgety (9 August 2012)

Land of Hope and Glory!!  Bells.  Incredible...


----------



## minkymoo (9 August 2012)

I actually think I am going to cry. Srsly. So, so emotive. Beautiful.


----------



## Cadburys_addict (9 August 2012)

loving the music too!!!


----------



## Ibblebibble (9 August 2012)

perfect, 
even judy is speechless!!


----------



## Kat (9 August 2012)

JFTD said:



			I vow to thee my country...  The Planets - whcih one is it, I always get them confused!  Jupiter?  Saturn??
		
Click to expand...

Jupiter


----------



## Nickijem (9 August 2012)

Don't actually mind where Charlotte comes. This is such a delight to watch!


----------



## Marydoll (9 August 2012)

Go Charlotte that was phenomenal and my gold winner 
Lightness, submission and classically correct beautiful


----------



## JFTDWS (9 August 2012)

land of hope and glory <3


----------



## Toast (9 August 2012)

Ah i might be sick!!!


----------



## Jenni_ (9 August 2012)

where do we complain about adelide?

seriously. I'm disgusted.


----------



## Kokopelli (9 August 2012)

This is what dressage is about!


----------



## JFTDWS (9 August 2012)

Kat said:



			Jupiter
		
Click to expand...

ta, it always winds me up as I can never remember!


----------



## coss (9 August 2012)

no... tension


----------



## Jenni_ (9 August 2012)

Come'on Char!


----------



## JVB (9 August 2012)

****, ****, ****, hope that won't affect the marks too much...


----------



## JFTDWS (9 August 2012)

oh dear I hope the little blip at the end there isn't costly


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (9 August 2012)

JVB said:



			****, ****, ****, hope that won't affect the marks too much...
		
Click to expand...

yup


----------



## 4x4 (9 August 2012)

Bridge


----------



## Fools Motto (9 August 2012)

Fingers crossed!


----------



## Kat (9 August 2012)

Nooooooo! I think she just fluffed it


----------



## Jenni_ (9 August 2012)

what happened?


----------



## Toast (9 August 2012)

Ohh god i hope that doesnt bring her down too much


----------



## KatB (9 August 2012)

Gutted about the Dutch mark, I don't get judging...let's hope they mark Charlotte suitably....


----------



## Feathered (9 August 2012)

I can't look!! I have no idea what the judges will do.


----------



## SusannaF (9 August 2012)

4x4 said:



			The Germans won't like her music!
		
Click to expand...


Am watching in Germany  commentator LOVES Carl and Charlotte


----------



## Amymay (9 August 2012)

Kat said:



			What's the music? Also on mute here!
		
Click to expand...

Some of it was Woodkid - Iron.  Very emotive music.  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vSkb0kDacjs


----------



## trottingon (9 August 2012)

I loved it, loved the music, but I'm not sure the score will be high enough&#128563;&#128563;&#128563;&#128563;


----------



## TJP (9 August 2012)

Oh come on!!!


----------



## JFTDWS (9 August 2012)

90.089 % for Charlotte.


----------



## TJP (9 August 2012)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh brilliant!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JVB (9 August 2012)

GET IN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## coss (9 August 2012)

YAY!!!


----------



## Hedgewitch13 (9 August 2012)

YESSSSSS!!!


----------



## Fidgety (9 August 2012)

GOOOOOLLLLLLDDD!!!!  WHOOOHOOOO!!!


----------



## I love my Spanish horse (9 August 2012)

YEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!


----------



## Fools Motto (9 August 2012)

YIPPPEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## trottingon (9 August 2012)

OMG&#128515;&#128515;&#128515;&#128515;&#128515;&#128515;&#128515;


----------



## MotherOfChickens (9 August 2012)

crying again!


----------



## combat_claire (9 August 2012)

GOLD!!!


----------



## JFTDWS (9 August 2012)

OM-Frickin'-GOD


----------



## Cadburys_addict (9 August 2012)




----------



## Emilieu (9 August 2012)

Aw her face. I'm bawling. Thank god


----------



## Jenni_ (9 August 2012)

she's a fecking beauty!!!

Gold and Bronze!!!!!


----------



## SusannaF (9 August 2012)

Guardian already saying she has gold!


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (9 August 2012)

WOOOOT Charlotte and Valegro RULE!


----------



## flashmans (9 August 2012)

YES!!!


----------



## Amymay (9 August 2012)

90.89%

AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## minkymoo (9 August 2012)

I do not believe it! Just amazing and so so deserved! What a girl.


----------



## Sparkles (9 August 2012)

YYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSS!!!!!!!!


WEELLL DOOOONE CHAAAARLOTTE!!!!!!!!


----------



## Escapade (9 August 2012)

There is some justice in the world!!


----------



## 4x4 (9 August 2012)

Wayhay!!!Tears all round!!!


----------



## dRats (9 August 2012)

OMG!!!!!! i thought she'd fluffed it!
BUT SHE DIDN'T!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
GO GIRL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Feathered (9 August 2012)

We're in tears here!! I thought she'd fluffed it and i think she did too. Oh bless them. I'm so so happy!!


----------



## Ibblebibble (9 August 2012)

omg i am blubbing like a baby and i don't care, bless her she is a little superstar our Charlotte.


----------



## Tank_08 (9 August 2012)

Oh my god well done Laura and Charlotte!!! i cannot believe it! i didnt think charlotte had got it... totally speechless and proud of our country!!!


----------



## claracanter (9 August 2012)

Well said Judy. Correct training has been rewarded

WOOHOO!!!!


----------



## Fools Motto (9 August 2012)

Now, stick that up your bums the Germans and the Dutch!!

That's what I call DRESSAGE!


----------



## Dizzydancer (9 August 2012)

Brilliant! She is shaking bless her. 
Imagine what she would have scored with out that last blip! 
Yay


----------



## Marydoll (9 August 2012)

Shes done it


----------



## PollyP (9 August 2012)

YESSSSS GO BLUEBERRY!!!!!!!!


----------



## Toast (9 August 2012)

YES!! OH MY GOD YES....


----------



## Vetwrap (9 August 2012)

Unable to watch it - so reliant on commentary from you all on here...

but can I just say...

YES!!!!!!!!!  Well done Charlotte!!!

Can't wait to watch it back later.


----------



## Pale Rider (9 August 2012)

Yes.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (9 August 2012)

ECSTATIC!


----------



## Mrs Pink (9 August 2012)

Fantastic, even without the sound that was moving, well done Charlotte


----------



## Marydoll (9 August 2012)

I am crying like a baby for her, shes fantastic, well done blueberry and charlotte


----------



## cefyl (9 August 2012)

Bless her, the look on her face when the score came up.


----------



## Feathered (9 August 2012)

WOOOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## longdog (9 August 2012)

Wonderful wonderful result - brilliance rewarded!!


----------



## Amymay (9 August 2012)

Fools Motto said:



			Now, stick that up your bums the Germans and the Dutch!!

That's what I call DRESSAGE!
		
Click to expand...

EXACTLY!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fools Motto (9 August 2012)

Carl was robbed of the 1,2.3! BUT, knowing him, I bet he really doesn't mind as HIS Charlotte has won!!


----------



## onebigjump (9 August 2012)

Amazing!! trying not to cry at me desk


----------



## JFTDWS (9 August 2012)

Crying her eyes out bless her   well you would, wouldn't you!


----------



## kirstys 1 (9 August 2012)




----------



## Laafet (9 August 2012)

Am so glad they are pointing out that she is not minted and that hard work does pay off!


----------



## Ebenezer_Scrooge (9 August 2012)

Awesome!!!!!!


----------



## Ibblebibble (9 August 2012)

And not forgetting the very talented laura too, bronze is pretty special too


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (9 August 2012)

Bless that the first thing she did pretty much was hug Valegro 

and that JH sounds very choked up


----------



## armchair_rider (9 August 2012)

Brilliant. Absolutely Brilliant. Shame Carl didn't get a medal but apart from that


----------



## Renvers (9 August 2012)

that was a beautiful test 

Damn, here I am welling up and my boss just came up to ask result!!


----------



## Toast (9 August 2012)

Ah i think JH is crying a bit


----------



## Kat (9 August 2012)

GOLD AND BRONZE! AMAZING!


----------



## Madcow (9 August 2012)

Awesome! Now let's hope Blueberry doesn't get sold.


----------



## kiritiger (9 August 2012)

Wooooo go Charlotte and Laura!!


----------



## Emilieu (9 August 2012)

Loved how she put her face in Blueberry's neck and cried :')


----------



## Crazydancer (9 August 2012)

Damn this blasted hayfever, can hardly see to type!


----------



## Feathered (9 August 2012)

Er no Judy... We do not have to feel sorry for Adeline! 

We do feel sorry for her horse mind you!


----------



## fliss26 (9 August 2012)

Yes yes yes this is everything our sport needs


----------



## Bright_Spark (9 August 2012)

Toast said:



			Ah i think JH is crying a bit 

Click to expand...

I think so too!

Mind you, I know I am 

WELL DONE CHARLOTTE AND LAURA 

Carl was robbed


----------



## Ibblebibble (9 August 2012)

Fools Motto said:



			Now, stick that up your bums the Germans and the Dutch!!

That's what I call DRESSAGE!
		
Click to expand...

pmsl think we should get that on a t-shirt


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (9 August 2012)

Bloody brilliant - music was inspired!


----------



## Jenni_ (9 August 2012)

I can see an influx of 16 year old girls turning up at Carl's and demanding work experiencee


----------



## wildcard (9 August 2012)

weve got our whole office involved in this most none horsey people all asking me and my horsey colleague, how the horses do the pretty dance moves.. to which we both replied "we have no idea"

AMAZING result proud to be a british equestrian lover.  so pleased for charlotte and laura, feel very sorry for carl but team gold to cheer him up.


----------



## coss (9 August 2012)

who was judging at E?


----------



## Toast (9 August 2012)

I feel absolutely gutted for Carl, but im sure he'll be thoroughly pleased for Charlotte. I dread to think how much Valegro is worth now


----------



## JFTDWS (9 August 2012)

Couldn't have been a better ride, given the music, to shove in the German and Dutch faces with their vile riding styles!


----------



## Emilieu (9 August 2012)

Carl looked genuinely delighted. Lovely unselfish man x


----------



## Bright_Spark (9 August 2012)

Jenni_ said:



			I can see an influx of 16 year old girls turning up at Carl's and demanding work experiencee 

Click to expand...

LOL

Wonder if he'll take a 30 something numpty (i.e me)????


----------



## Dollysox (9 August 2012)

BRILLIANT!!!!!!!  Just amazing.  Real lump in my throat.


----------



## skydy (9 August 2012)

Congratulations!!!  I'm thrilled for you! 
Champagne after work for me ! Will raise a glass to you all.

Well done and well deserved.


----------



## rosied (9 August 2012)

Kat said:



			GOLD AND BRONZE! AMAZING!  

Click to expand...

I'll admit to having a wee tear at that too. 

Shame that blue-tongue has to get Silver


----------



## kirstys 1 (9 August 2012)

Jenni_ said:



			I can see an influx of 16 year old girls turning up at Carl's and demanding work experiencee 

Click to expand...

Never mind 16 year olds - I'm on my way!!
(And it's been a LONG time since I was 16.)


----------



## Fools Motto (9 August 2012)

Ibblebibble said:



			pmsl think we should get that on a t-shirt

Click to expand...

It would look good!


----------



## JFTDWS (9 August 2012)

skydy said:



			Congratulations!!!  I'm thrilled for you! 
Champagne after work for me ! Will raise a glass to you all.

Well done and well deserved.

Click to expand...

In my humble opinion, the American rider deserved better today too - he rode a really nice Kur.


----------



## lara b (9 August 2012)

So well deserved for charlotte!! Fantastic! X


----------



## Saratoga (9 August 2012)

Amazing result!!! So glad they rewarded correct training!!


----------



## Ebenezer_Scrooge (9 August 2012)

Feathered said:



			Er no Judy... We do not have to feel sorry for Adeline! 

We do feel sorry for her horse mind you!
		
Click to expand...

Ditto this!!


----------



## Emilieu (9 August 2012)

Wish they would show her face when she found out again. Was so lovely to watch x


----------



## rosied (9 August 2012)

Jenni_ said:



			I can see an influx of 16 year old girls turning up at Carl's and demanding work experiencee 

Click to expand...

They might be a bit disappointed if they think he's available...


----------



## Toast (9 August 2012)

JFTD said:



			In my humble opinion, the American rider deserved better today too - he rode a really nice Kur.
		
Click to expand...

I agree!


----------



## silu (9 August 2012)

While delighted for the GB team I'm somewhat disappointed in the individual result. I believed dressage was about accuracy and perfection, so I find it disappointing that the winning test had an obvious mistake whereas the 2nd placed didn't as far as I could see.Perhaps London judging was a little favourable. Good for the medal table tho.


----------



## Bright_Spark (9 August 2012)

Hmmmm, playing Heroes by David Bowie in the background.

Could that be any more appropriate?


----------



## Willeeckers (9 August 2012)

Arrgh don't we get to see the medal presentation???!!


----------



## tristar (9 August 2012)

congratulations charlotte from me and my horse jupiter, same as the music!

say no to rollkur, and yes to olympic gold!


----------



## Jenni_ (9 August 2012)

Bright_Spark said:



			LOL

Wonder if he'll take a 30 something numpty (i.e me)????
		
Click to expand...

and a 22 year old chunk (ie me)

want to turn up together? sure we'll persuade him in numbers 

totally over the moon for them. So much. Can't stop crying over my keyboard. Collegues must think payroll has finally tipped me over the edge and that I can't cope any more.


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (9 August 2012)

LOL at Carl saying Charlotte is his other half - then having qualify not his actual other half!


----------



## Merrymoles (9 August 2012)

An in deep doo here - OH fell off a ladder during charlotte's test and came in to ask for dettol and I said 'just a moment'...


----------



## Marydoll (9 August 2012)

silu said:



			While delighted for the GB team I'm somewhat disappointed in the individual result. I believed dressage was about accuracy and perfection, so I find it disappointing that the winning test had an obvious mistake whereas the 2nd placed didn't as far as I could see.Perhaps London judging was a little favourable. Good for the medal table tho.
		
Click to expand...

Mabe if the dutch rider had rode better shed have won ..... Sour grapes possibly


----------



## Laafet (9 August 2012)

silu said:



			While delighted for the GB team I'm somewhat disappointed in the individual result. I believed dressage was about accuracy and perfection, so I find it disappointing that the winning test had an obvious mistake whereas the 2nd placed didn't as far as I could see.Perhaps London judging was a little favourable. Good for the medal table tho.
		
Click to expand...

How can you say that, the horse that came in Silver position was probably marked down for tension and BTV whereas Charlotte's horse was far looser and natural in his frame and so got more marks I imagine for the majority of the movements despite fluffing the ending.


----------



## Madcow (9 August 2012)

Silu, I suggest you rewatch the second placed test again and take into account the way of going and consider the horse's welfare.


----------



## claracanter (9 August 2012)

silu said:



			While delighted for the GB team I'm somewhat disappointed in the individual result. I believed dressage was about accuracy and perfection, so I find it disappointing that the winning test had an obvious mistake whereas the 2nd placed didn't as far as I could see.Perhaps London judging was a little favourable. Good for the medal table tho.
		
Click to expand...

The second placed horse was BTV most of the time and had his mouth open. These are faults but not as obvious as getting steps wrong.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (9 August 2012)

silu said:



			While delighted for the GB team I'm somewhat disappointed in the individual result. I believed dressage was about accuracy and perfection, so I find it disappointing that the winning test had an obvious mistake whereas the 2nd placed didn't as far as I could see.Perhaps London judging was a little favourable. Good for the medal table tho.
		
Click to expand...

maybe the fact they were so bloody good at everything else meant that if they hadn't had the blip, they'd have got even higher and still beaten the tense, over bent-I'msogladtogetmynosebandloosened-unfortunate animal that came 2nd...


----------



## Jenni_ (9 August 2012)

rosied said:



			They might be a bit disappointed if they think he's available...
		
Click to expand...

NO silly!

that's how Charlotte got where she is, she basically went to Carls and refused to leave until he gave her a chance, went for 10 days and never left


----------



## kirstys 1 (9 August 2012)

moleskinsmum said:



			An in deep doo here - OH fell off a ladder during charlotte's test and came in to ask for dettol and I said 'just a moment'...
		
Click to expand...

How rude - couldn't he wait until she'd finished?


----------



## Mondy (9 August 2012)

Feathered said:



			Er no Judy... We do not have to feel sorry for Adeline! 

We do feel sorry for her horse mind you!
		
Click to expand...


Yes, and I think we need to start asking some very serious questions of FEI. But how does one begin? FEI is a political fortress - how do we get in?

[this interrogation is not directed at you, Feathered ;-) ]


----------



## georgiegirl (9 August 2012)

not had time to read replys but does anyone else think carl has been robbed??

Parzival was very tight in the neck, fussy in his mouth and very behind the vertical - his extended trots almost looked stilted? Fair enough her artistic impression as her music was stunning and all exactly to time but as far as correctness of the horses way of going? hmmmmmm.....


----------



## JFTDWS (9 August 2012)

silu said:



			While delighted for the GB team I'm somewhat disappointed in the individual result. I believed dressage was about accuracy and perfection, so I find it disappointing that the winning test had an obvious mistake whereas the 2nd placed didn't as far as I could see.Perhaps London judging was a little favourable. Good for the medal table tho.
		
Click to expand...

And there was me thinking that dressage was about WAY OF GOING as well as accuracy - *relaxation, fluid paces, rhythm, lack of tension, accurate gaits, taking the weight back onto the hind hand etc*. - and in those, Charlotte had Cornelissen well beaten.



Bright_Spark said:



			Hmmmm, playing Heroes by David Bowie in the background.

Could that be any more appropriate? 

Click to expand...

Was just appreciating that myself!


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (9 August 2012)

MT sounding pretty choked up again. 

Obviously Olympic dressage medals are like buses - you wait for ages for one then three come along all at once!


----------



## Saratoga (9 August 2012)

I think Uthopia looked tired, so although very correct just lacked something. Carl gave him an amazing sympathetic ride I thought.

Makes me a little cross that Adelinde scored so highly when IMO the horse was behind the vertical with a broken neck throughout...


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (9 August 2012)

So elated for both Charlotte/Blueberry and Laura/Alf that I'm tempted to open the bubbly!! 

Just fantastic!


----------



## JFTDWS (9 August 2012)

Aw love her, still crying!


----------



## Emilieu (9 August 2012)

Charlotte's still crying :') 

Was also considering bubbly!


----------



## Ibblebibble (9 August 2012)

get your tissues ready, i sense a HHO group blub coming on


----------



## Emilieu (9 August 2012)

Hee hee, I'd love if alf started playing up now!


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (9 August 2012)

Ibblebibble said:



			get your tissues ready, i sense a HHO group blub coming on

Click to expand...

Yup, completely

Bless Alf he's being so good for Laura.

Also love that Valegro is being stuffed with treats by his groom


----------



## Mondy (9 August 2012)

silu said:



			... the winning test had an obvious mistake whereas the 2nd placed didn't as far as I could see.
		
Click to expand...

Nothing in the judging made much sense, but nothing less so than the 88% to Adelinde. Nothing was correct in that test.
One example, the piaffe which speakers are keen to gasp adoringly at. Yet in the piaffe the horse is supposed to lower its bum, stick its hind toes progressively further under and grow light in the front. It is the last step before the levade, after all.

Under Cornelissen, Parzival does the complete opposite on all accounts. 

And she is just so violent. I would have placed her rock bottom with pleasure.


----------



## Jo C (9 August 2012)

I'm blubbing again now!


----------



## Toast (9 August 2012)

Have a bbq planned for tomorrow, will sure as hell be having a drink or two for our team. 
Can you imagine the party they'll be having tonight?!


----------



## skydy (9 August 2012)

I'll be singing along with you!  I am thrilled beyonnd words!


----------



## Four Seasons (9 August 2012)

Good for Charlotte! The Dutch on the Dutch Forum Bokt.nl are going nuts, that Cornelissen should of won. Hahaha, keeps me entertained. The mistake happened in a "grey zone", so it doesn't really count. Charlotte deserves it, she doesn't pull and drag Valegro around like Cornelissen does it with Parzival.


----------



## JFTDWS (9 August 2012)

Honestly, Mike, you think Laura's parents will be proud 

no ****!


----------



## Kat (9 August 2012)

silu said:



			While delighted for the GB team I'm somewhat disappointed in the individual result. I believed dressage was about accuracy and perfection, so I find it disappointing that the winning test had an obvious mistake whereas the 2nd placed didn't as far as I could see.Perhaps London judging was a little favourable. Good for the medal table tho.
		
Click to expand...

Whilst I am surprised that a test with an obvious mistake won over some of the others, I am also incredibly surprised that such an obviously resistant test was placed second. I thought several riders, including GB's own Carl Hester, were harshly marked. I guess though without speaking to the judges we or seeing the scores per mark we will never know the reason.


----------



## claracanter (9 August 2012)

Let's hope the newspapers get the right photo tomorrow!


----------



## kirstys 1 (9 August 2012)

Hope Charlotte has waterproof mascara on!


----------



## Marydoll (9 August 2012)

My hearts bursting for her, so proud, what an achievement


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (9 August 2012)

kirstys 1 said:



			Hope Charlotte has waterproof mascara on!
		
Click to expand...

lol!  lovely hug between Charlotte and Laura  may need to blub again!


----------



## claracanter (9 August 2012)

Do you think she's so emotional because she knows the horse is being sold?


----------



## Emilieu (9 August 2012)

She's so cute in her crash hat


----------



## Bright_Spark (9 August 2012)

Just thinking- hope the papers get the right photo this time!


----------



## Toast (9 August 2012)

Is it me or does laura B look like shes a bit reluctant to let alf go?


----------



## Dizzydancer (9 August 2012)

Valegro is amazing such a well behaved boy didn't put a foot wrong in that lap of honour!


----------



## kirstys 1 (9 August 2012)

Right - better get back to work . . .


----------



## Ibblebibble (9 August 2012)

lovely how Mike just mentioned Carl and all his input


----------



## JFTDWS (9 August 2012)

What a day for British dressage, great show from all the Team GB riders


----------



## Emilieu (9 August 2012)

Meh, need to go paint bathroom ceiling now, what a come down! 

Thanks for your smashing company all x


----------



## ISH_lover (9 August 2012)

What an amazing achievement for Charlotte, her test reduced me to tears and even now as they receive medals i'm still blubbing away


----------



## Toast (9 August 2012)

My bath will be cold....dont care!!!


----------



## Renvers (9 August 2012)

Emilieu said:



			Meh, need to go paint bathroom ceiling now, what a come down! 

Thanks for your smashing company all x
		
Click to expand...

off too - have to catch train home. thanks for commentary and music information


----------



## madmav (9 August 2012)

Honestly, I never thought dressage would make me cry (except from boredom). Wept throughout Laura's for Alf's utter honesty and obvious enjoyment of the moment (his face in the free rein walk), Carl's brilliant musical choice and his brilliance as a rider. And then Charlotte, oh Lord, what a wonderful, amazing young woman. And her beautiful skill as a rider. Just sad Carl wasn't in those medals with them. Damn that Dutch woman. So glad she didn't win. Must dry tears now and get on!


----------



## FairyCakes (9 August 2012)

silu said:



			While delighted for the GB team I'm somewhat disappointed in the individual result. I believed dressage was about accuracy and perfection, so I find it disappointing that the winning test had an obvious mistake whereas the 2nd placed didn't as far as I could see.Perhaps London judging was a little favourable. Good for the medal table tho.
		
Click to expand...

perhaps London judging just preferred softness and not wiring the horses mouth shut?


----------



## pines of rome (9 August 2012)

Fantastic, reduced me to tears, but Carl should have had  a medal , thought he test was amazing!


----------



## FairyCakes (9 August 2012)

finally stopped blubbing, utterly amazing to watch!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (9 August 2012)

I've been so angry at all the negativity surrounding equestrian events in the press this Olympics - all from journalists/commentators who seem to have no idea what it takes to ride at this level.

I hope they'll back off after this!


----------



## silu (9 August 2012)

I totally appreciate where the comments to my original posts are coming from but I suppose what ever is the fashionable way to train these days will win.For years we tried to emulate and learn from the Dutch and Germans, oh how the tables have turned.


----------



## dunthing (9 August 2012)

I thoroughly enjoyed that. Wonderful music and amazing horsemanship. What fantastic results, not just for dressage but for all the disciplines. Superb coverage by Aunty Beeb on the pc. I spent many hours watching everything and don't regret a minute of it. Very well done to all our teams, individuals and horses.


----------



## partypremier (9 August 2012)

Amazing.
Let's hope all the medal winning horses in all disciplines are not sold.  Although, Carl more or less said his & Charlotte's would be.
Hope Nick can keep hold of Big Star too.

Nick & Carl said the lottery funding has made a HUGE difference.
Will we have the same level of funding from the lottery for Rio???? Me thinks not.

Well done to all involved with making this the BEST games ever!!!!


----------



## JFTDWS (9 August 2012)

silu said:



			I totally appreciate where the comments to my original posts are coming from but I suppose what ever is the fashionable way to train these days will win.For years we tried to emulate and learn from the Dutch and Germans, oh how the tables have turned.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think the tables have turned.  I think the German style has developed facets we're not happy with - rollkur.  I don't see anyone turning their backs on the scales of training and the basic German principles, myself.


----------



## Kat (9 August 2012)

JFTD said:



			I don't think the tables have turned.  I think the German style has developed facets we're not happy with - rollkur.  I don't see anyone turning their backs on the scales of training and the basic German principles, myself.
		
Click to expand...

Quite agree

Also we need to remember that there was a panel of judges of all nationalities and therefore there should have been no unfair bias. There was also a judges supervisory panel who had the power to amend scores they felt were incorrect.


----------



## Tillypup (9 August 2012)

partypremier said:



			Nick & Carl said the lottery funding has made a HUGE difference.
Will we have the same level of funding from the lottery for Rio???? Me thinks not.

QUOTE]

Don't see why not, funding is based on achieving targets, the equestrian team's medal target was five medals (of any colour) across the three disciplines. Job done I'd say!!!

Wonderful to watch Team GB take Gold and Bronze!!!! Well done Charlotte and Laura and Blueberry and Alf!!

Oh and just watched us get the first Olympic Gold for women's boxing too!! We rule!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Mondy (9 August 2012)

silu said:



			I totally appreciate where the comments to my original posts are coming from but I suppose what ever is the fashionable way to train these days will win.For years we tried to emulate and learn from the Dutch and Germans, oh how the tables have turned.
		
Click to expand...

Not really, unfortunately. Carl Hester is a firm supporter of LDR and pal with Gal and Minderhouden. He was the first and loudest voice to speak against the standardised measure by which to ensure no noseband would be tightened as much as the one that turned Parzival's tongue blue.

Just to bear it in mind that nothing, not even right now, is rosy-coloured all the way through.


----------



## Turitea (9 August 2012)

Mondy said:



			Not really, unfortunately. Carl Hester is a firm supporter of LDR and pal with Gal and Minderhouden. He was the first and loudest voice to speak against the standardised measure by which to ensure no noseband would be tightened as much as the one that turned Parzival's tongue blue.

Just to bear it in mind that nothing, not even right now, is rosy-coloured all the way through.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you!

Nevertheless, huge congratulations! Well done!


----------



## partypremier (9 August 2012)

Tillypup, Just wondered if a huge amount of the extra funding was due to the Olympics being in London.
I hope not as all our equestrians have shown the world that we have the talent to train, compete & deliver when it counts with the horses.
Let's hope our GB owners will have more confidence in keeping their horses in GB, but it must be tempting financially to sell them on.  We all know how expensive horses can be but at that level it must be extreme!!


----------



## SusannaF (9 August 2012)

I'm so glad she won but I [disclaimer, totally amateur dressage viewer who's had one classical lesson] I don't know what the eff was going on with the judging.


----------



## Kat (9 August 2012)

Mondy said:



			Not really, unfortunately. Carl Hester is a firm supporter of LDR and pal with Gal and Minderhouden. He was the first and loudest voice to speak against the standardised measure by which to ensure no noseband would be tightened as much as the one that turned Parzival's tongue blue.

Just to bear it in mind that nothing, not even right now, is rosy-coloured all the way through.
		
Click to expand...

Whilst Carl Hester may be a supporter of LDR that is not Rollkur and I believe that he has spoken out against Rollkur. I believe his comments on nosebands were that they should be snug.....


----------



## Trolley Hunter Type (9 August 2012)

So annoyed, I got my days mixed up and have been unable to watch any of todays dressage. 

I have just had a quick look through here and at the results and will be watching online as soon as it is back up. 

Link here if anybody wants it http://london2012.bbc.co.uk/equestrian/event/dressage-individual/phase=eqx001100/doc=results.html It is still showing as coming soon so shouldnt be too long to wait now. 

In general are the freestyles awarded higher marks than the grand prix and grand prix special? Its just I noticed todays were all given marks between 76-90, is this because more marks are available, it is judged differently or they were all just fantastic? Sorry Im clueless about dressage. 

I am intrigued to watch Parzival's test.


----------



## tabithakat64 (9 August 2012)

The top five tests were all amazing. Fantastic result for the GB equestrian team yet again


----------



## rosied (9 August 2012)

If you really want to comment about the judging... :

http://www.fei.org/contact-us


----------



## tinap (9 August 2012)

Just got in & watched it after managing to avoid all radio/tv/facebook all afternoon!! 

WOW  

I must say I cried after lauras test - it was fab!! Then cried again after charlotte won, then again during medal ceremony  

Wot an equestrian Olympics!!!!!


----------



## PolarSkye (9 August 2012)

Anyone got a link to the replay?  I'm itching to watch it now I'm home :.

P


----------



## Marydoll (9 August 2012)

silu said:



			I totally appreciate where the comments to my original posts are coming from but I suppose what ever is the fashionable way to train these days will win.For years we tried to emulate and learn from the Dutch and Germans, oh how the tables have turned.
		
Click to expand...

Excuse me !! I have never EVER wanted to emulate that style of riding, their style is harsh and not classically correct, i cant explain why it was lauded as good, when anyone who knows anything about riding classically can see how wrong it is for the horse, im just glad there is a movement out there who are doing their utmost to change that harsh riding style which is wrong on so many levels, the dutch riders hotse was behind the vertical for the bulk of the test, the horse was tense and she was balancing on her hands regularly, nothing there i want to emulate
I am glad PROPER training and submission through softness and trust has shone through


----------



## BlairandAzria (9 August 2012)

PS:  http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/olympics/2012/live-video/p00w32gx

I just watched it and blubbed like a good'un at Laura, Carl and Charlottes test.  And at Charlotte crying all the way through the medal ceremony ..bless her!


----------



## skewbaldpony (9 August 2012)

Are the sheets up anywhere? They were for Beijing I remember, because Yanky got an 8 for a halt/immobility  that never happened. Game chaning salute, obviously. 
I ask because I suspect, re the previous comment about London judging being biased, that Laura won with a vastly superior artistic and collective. And that's how it works.
I'd also like to see Carl's sheet, because I suspect (just a little bit) that the place where they were, Alf had just done a wonderful test, they knew Charlotte would, and they were scared pooless that they'd end up giving GB all three medals, and then be accused of bias, so poor old Carl got marked very tight. Or not. Just went through my mind and I'd like to see the marks.


----------



## Trolley Hunter Type (9 August 2012)

Finally managed to catch up and watch Laura, Carl and Charlotte, They were all brilliant. 

From seeing Laura's videos on Horse Hero I know he is a big, strong powerful boy so she did well to keep a hold of him without yanking him in the mouth like so many of the others. Alf is known to be quite hot in the Kur, today he looked totally chilled, looked like he knew his job and just took it all in his stride. 

Carl, wow what a rider. His hands are just beautiful, they just dont move. To me it looks as if he sits on Uthopia, wraps his legs round him, they merge together and off they go, it almost looks as if Carl is just part of his horse and Uthopia is doing it all by himself as Carl is such a relaxed, quiet rider. I also noticed he was the only one to calmly walk in tot he arena and let his horse have his head. I also noticed he came out of the arena and jumped straight off his horse, and I think I remember him taking the saddle straight off too. Thats was lovely to see. I also love how Uthopia looks like a little show pony but struts his stuff like an absolute beast. 

Charlotte, again, was just fantastic, I am right in thinking she has been the highest scoring rider for each section arent I? The music was brilliant, such a shame she had that little blip towards the end but what a fantastic sore! 

Such a shame Carl missed out on an individual medal but im sure he is so proud that Laura and Charlotte were up there. 

I record "Olympics tonight" every evening then watch it in bed, I really hope they at least have the girls, if not all three of them on there for an interview.


----------



## blackhorse09 (9 August 2012)

Saw a few people asking about Carl's music earlier and since he used some of my favourite tracks, and I thought it was awesome, thought I'd share the ones I know...

Trot: "Heart of Courage" by Two Steps From Hell
Passage: "Promentory" from Last Of The Mohicans OST [Randy Edelman], "Zadok The Priest" by Handel
Canter: "Fleurs Du Mal" by Sarah Brightman
Walk: "The Gravel Road" from The Village OST [James Newton Howard]


----------



## Honey08 (9 August 2012)

I've just watched the GB riders on the link.  They were all fantastic.  I thought Carl was wonderful, but his pirouettes were not quite so good.  Charlotte's was fantastic, and her emotions were touching when she won.  But I have to say that I preferred Laura's test out of them all.


----------



## Raven Dane (9 August 2012)

Wonderful result for British dressage and huge congratulations to the brilliant team. My only quibble was Fuego's test seemed to be marked unfairly low. To my eye it was impeccable , some of the toughest sections ridden with the reins held lightly in one hand!


----------



## skydy (10 August 2012)

Congratulations! I am so thrilled for all of you, your brilliant riders and their magnificent horses! I shed a few tears as well, such a deserving outcome for Britain! 

Would someone please post links to interviews with Carl, Charlotte and Laura?
They are rather difficult to find in the U.S. I can only find print versions but would really like to see them speak about their freestyles on the television.

Thank you!


----------



## Trolley Hunter Type (10 August 2012)

skydy said:



			Would someone please post links to interviews with Carl, Charlotte and Laura?
They are rather difficult to find in the U.S. I can only find print versions but would really like to see them speak about their freestyles on the television.

Thank you!
		
Click to expand...

Link for this mornings interview for those who missed it

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/tv/bbc_one_london/watchlive

skip forward to 10.02


----------

